# What is WRONG with me? Please Help!



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Any suggestions for the following? 
I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

Please, just take a deep breathe and slowly exhale. We all make mistakes, this is how we learn, you are not the first, just relax and try something easy at first.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

knitandshoot said:


> Please, just take a deep breathe and slowly exhale. We all make mistakes, this is how we learn, you are not the first, just relax and try something easy at first.


I totally agree, knitting should be relaxing, not stressful. 
Try to deliberately makes the 'errors' you fear and try to fix them, maybe this will help.
Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Well, the first thing is, take a deep breath. Seriously! What in the world is the worst thing that could happen? You have to rip up a mistake and re-do it.....and.....huh.....well....that's it! There is no Knitting Police darling! Hang in there and keep trying. We ALL make mistakes - from misreading patterns to dropped stitches to horrible yarn choices.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Marylo12, I have never experienced these symptoms over knitting, but then, I may too unobservant or ignorant to be afraid of a project. There are NO knitting police, in case no one ever told you. No one is going to come up behind you, grab you around the neck and question your right to make a mistake in your knitting. I'm sure that we will all come to realize that you do very nice knitting; but if we don't, you don't have to even care whether we do or not.

No member has to ever see any project you complete, leave unfinished, or rip out a half-dozen times unless you tell us or show pictures.

Don't worry about what anyone else thinks of you or your work. If it brings satisfaction or happiness to you and/or the person you gift with your work, that's all that matters. Go for, girfriend, and enjoy yourself!!!

Joy


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have had this happen too. I just took on the Ashton Shawl project. I have been knitting for over 50 years. Well, talk about being upset. Still, I kept at it. If it was making me nuts, I put it down and did something else that I know how to do well. Like making hats. The Ashton is the first ever lace pattern I have attempted. It took me longer than expected but I was able to finish it. It turned out very nice. I will be keeping this one for me. I always wanted a lace shawl and now I have one. 
So I agree with the concept of Knitting should help you to relax. Take the deep breath. Sit in a quiet room with nice soft music playing, make sure you can read the pattern and take it one stitch at a time. Knitting is not a race to keep up with everyone else. It takes time to learn to do all the fun stitches and even patterns. It is important for you to remember that there are more people who are frightened to even start learning to knit. So you are already ahead of them. Give your self time, you will be able to do what you want. 
It takes 9 months of waitting for the new baby to arrive, yet it takes 18 to 20 years to see them mature and a lifetime to remember that they can take care of themselves.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing, not stressful. So, maybe you think you're not ready for something more complicated yet. Try small projects that incorporate different pattern stitches. 

If you're not sure how to do cables, for instance, try a pattern for a scarf with cables, or even dischcloths with cables, or another pattern you want to tackle. If you have a pattern for a sweater that you want to try, just make a swatch in that pattern with some scrap yarn. When you feel comfortable with it, then tackle the sweater.

What's the worst that can happen? You might have to frog a few rows. You'll learn how to pick up dropped stitches, (I'm really good at that now - LOL).

Perfection is highly overrated, besides, if we don't make mistakes, we don't learn. 

I joined a group last year that knits sweaters for local needy children. I had never knitted a sweater before. When I joined the group I was very nervous about guage and sizing, but someone said something that really stuck with me. She said that regardless of my knitting abilities, the sweater would fit some needy child, and if there were imperfections, that child wouldn't even know it.

Because of that very helpful group of ladies, I learned to make a raglan sweater, on circular needles, and even managed to get my increases & decreases done properly. Yes - I did frog some rows, sometimes more than once. But now I know that I can do it. I've even tried a different knitting stitch using the group's basic patter. I've set a goal for myself to try something new with each sweater I make for this group. 

Remember, NO ONE started out knowing all there is about knitting. It's like learning how to cook. You start out with something simple, then get more adventurous, using more complicated recipes.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Go into it expecting to make mistakes and know that is where you'll learn something valuable!

I'm serious...sit down to knit and say to yourself, "Self, this is where I go two steps forward, then I make a mistake and go back one step, then I figure it out and go two steps forward again!"

I can't tell you how many HUNDREDS of mistakes I've made! But I learned something from each one and now I'm so good at fixing things I almost like it as much as I like the knitting itself.

Plus, my end projects are mistake free...and there's no way I'd get there otherwise!

ENJOY&#9829;


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

marylo, may I direct you to my question, counting lace stitches? Do you hear the frustration? Read the answers the knitting sisters sent me, especially the ones about bonding with the pattern. As soon as I took all their advice, swatching, looking at videos, life lines, etc., I did bond with the pattern and it became a joy, not a challenge. I think every knitter has been there so you are not alone. Get a small pattern you love and do it in small steps. I paid for knitting lessons, and a lot of time was spent in correcting mistakes. That is a very valuable lesson. You are in the clan of knitters, we will help you if you just pick up your needles and carry on! My shawl is finished and now I am a confirmed lace knitter. Remember, you are not the only one to make a mistake.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There are many chances in our lives to do something the wrong way. Some mistakes are big, serious, expensive mistakes. Hm. Divorce springs to mind. However, even in the world of crafts, there are some things that are kind of non-repairable. Knitting just isn't one of those things. The yarn has an end, and if you have veered off the path, unravel yourself until you are on the road again. This very idea is comforting to me. We can undo the mistakes! You can come here and ask questions! As so many in this thread have said, what's the worst thing that could happen? On a list of life's little ups and downs, knitting is pretty much a positive. Cooking dinner is more dangerous. You won't burn the knitting, anyway.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Big deep breath! Take it one stitch at a time, that's all you need to do - is follow the directions for one stitch at a time..... EVERYONE has had patterns that they've had to pull out over and over again. That's how we learn. You don't get fined for doing it wrong once or twice or even three times! There's no charge per mistake  I couldn't afford it if there were! 

Just take it a little at a time and keep asking questions if you get into a jam. Someone here will be sure to be able to help!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I have been knitting for fifty years and can tackle just about any pattern - BUT I have completely frogged 2 projects in the last 2 days. We all make mistakes. Find yourself a quiet place to work and just follow your pattern a row at a time, or even a stitch at a time. Use lifelines so that you do not have to frog back to the beginning. Personally, I let small mistakes that no one else will ever notice go and only frog if I make a big mistake or way too many little ones. There is nothing to be afraid of - it's just string and a couple sticks - you are in charge of them, not the other way around. Chris


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Are you stressed about anything else,menopausal?does it happen with other things,if so it maybe panic attacks,if not then just let go,yarn doesnt go off,or talk back,start something simple but a little challenging and relax,if you get it wrong its fine,that how you learn,will it matter in a years time?5 years time,the mistakes arent permanent but if you keep up the stress it will be harder to get rid of.You cam get all the help you need right here on KP,i ask all the time.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I have had my share of panic attacks and am a constant sufferer of anxiety. Luckily I can use knitting to help me with my issues. I love new and difficult patterns because the more I have to think about what I'm doing, the less I am concerned about everything else.

I would suggest doing some deep breathing exercises. I just can't seem to sit still for those though. My therapist (geez I sound like I can't take care of myself, don't I) suggests not avoiding situations like this and just diving right in. The more mistakes you make and recover from the better you will feel about trying new things. It does get easier the more you come into contact with your fears, trust me on this one.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

There was only one Perfect One, dont worry,have fun one of the things I have learned is that little bobbles make it our own you will do fine all of these folks are here for you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Count to ten,take a very deep breath,remember even experts make mistakes,we wern't built to be perfect.Just think when you make a mistake,why did i just do that i'm not doing that again.Try new patterns and before you start knitting read it through so you know what your doing.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Just get into a comfy chair and take some deep breaths, and think to yourself "I will be able to do this". If you make a mistake who cares just go back and correct the mistake. We have all made millions of mistakes, and we hopefully learn from them. It just takes a lot of practise, and practise.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! You make me feel sooo much better!
Now where's that sweater pattern..... LOL!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

wannabear said:


> There are many chances in our lives to do something the wrong way. Some mistakes are big, serious, expensive mistakes. Hm. Divorce springs to mind. However, even in the world of crafts, there are some things that are kind of non-repairable. Knitting just isn't one of those things. The yarn has an end, and if you have veered off the path, unravel yourself until you are on the road again. This very idea is comforting to me. We can undo the mistakes! You can come here and ask questions! As so many in this thread have said, what's the worst thing that could happen? On a list of life's little ups and downs, knitting is pretty much a positive. Cooking dinner is more dangerous. You won't burn the knitting, anyway.


Sometimes I'm so darn slow I felt like buning it! LOL!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you tried taking classes to learn some of the techniques you are afraid to try? I find classes very helpful. I learned to knit as a child but didn't really start knitting in earnest until 4 years ago. I prefer the easy patterns since I find them more relaxing. That's why I knit!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Your fellow knitters have presented a lot of wonderful suggestions. I'll throw a few on the barbie.
Look at knitting as an adventure. I've made a legion of mistakes. So what. However, every time I try something new, I glow. Just this week I have taught myself almost a dozen new crochet techniques. I am also designing my first sweater with cables, after cabling a number of smaller projects. It's all an adventure. As what has been suggested, start on small simple projects--potholders, doll clothing, squares for afghans--and scale up from there. Wishing you only fun.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Have you tried taking classes to learn some of the techniques you are afraid to try? I find classes very helpful. I learned to knit as a child but didn't really start knitting in earnest until 4 years ago. I prefer the easy patterns since I find them more relaxing. That's why I knit!


I took classes, but the instructor gave us an "advanced beginner" sweater pattern. It had cables in it and complicated stitching for the neck/yoke area. It took me 45 min - 1 hour to travel one way to the LYS for the class and to get help, and then the instructor was very frustrated at giving help in between classes. I gave up....


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> Your fellow knitters have presented a lot of wonderful suggestions. I'll throw a few on the barbie.
> Look at knitting as an adventure. I've made a legion of mistakes. So what. However, every time I try something new, I glow. Just this week I have taught myself almost a dozen new crochet techniques. I am also designing my first sweater with cables, after cabling a number of smaller projects. It's all an adventure. As what has been suggested, start on small simple projects--potholders, doll clothing, squares for afghans--and scale up from there. Wishing you only fun.


Thanks


----------



## pec243 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was told most mistakes are actually "design elements" If you have to point out a mistake to others it is a design element. Also, using the yarn over again simply means you are getting more for your money. Above all, lighten up! If what you are knitting is not fun put it down or rip it out and use the yarn in a different pattern.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

pec243 said:


> I was told most mistakes are actually "design elements" If you have to point out a mistake to others it is a design element. Also, using the yarn over again simply means you are getting more for your money. Above all, lighten up! If what you are knitting is not fun put it down or rip it out and use the yarn in a different pattern.


I love it! Thanks! 
Also, I must be getting a lot for my money as I'm always ripping something out to re-use the yarn as I didn't like the project or something was wrong with it!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

whats the worse thig that can happen? Really?


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

I find I get nervous too - but when I make a mistake - face it - rip it out - redo the area - I am so proud that I did it right and learned a new thing!

The feeling you get when you do it right far exceeds any worry you may have. Just accept that you will have these moments. It is all part of the knitting process. Relax and enjoy (even frogging can be fun)!


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

All such good advice! Diamondbelle is right about the gauge swatch - it's not only for gauge, but to see if you like doing that stitch. I have changed projects because I don't enjoy doing a stitch, and I don't speak very nicely to the pattern when I make that decision! Also, we all have projects that get "punished" by being banished for a time when they become annoying. Knitting isn't like washing dishes, with a logical sequence leading to a certain end. It's more like raising kids - you can't be sure exactly what you're going to end up with.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm going to weigh in on this one with a minority opinion. I too suffer from anxiety and I do get anxious when I'm doing a complicated project. Then my knitting or crocheting isn't serving its purpose for me, is it? So a few years ago I basically stopped myself from being "ambitious" and started looking for very pretty yet relatively simple patterns. There is always something to master,even in a simple project, and I get my good feeling of accomplishment from that and from completing a lovely project! I think our knitting and crocheting skills grow in little leaps, only when we're ready. When you're ready for a more complicated pattern, you will feel it in your bones, and then you'll be able to approach it with excitement, not anxiety, in your heart. Until then do what makes you HAPPY. And as one of our knitting sisters said, there is only one Perfect One. Don't drive yourself crazy with anxiety trying to be perfect. Relax and enjoy your craft within your comfort zone, until that magical day, which will come, when your comfort zone expands. Hope this helps you and good luck!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

So much wise advice. And love!
Maybe sitting down with a 'stitches dictionary' and some #4 medium weight (like Red Heart) yarn simply to make some swatches would help to empower you.


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


I soooo understand where you are coming from. I don't knit, but I have been crocheting for 30 or so years (I can't really remember when I started LOL). I have always crocheted intricate doilies out do thread. I have no idea how I learned to do this, but my darling Memere gave me her crochet books from the 1930-1960's when I was in my twentys. I found the patterns to be very well written and easy to understand. Here I am in my 50's still doing the occasional doilie, afghans, scarves and shawls, but do you think I can crochet a garment? I have had the yarn to make a sweater for my mother for two years and haven't started it because the pattern I picked said it was advanced. I crochet doilies, but can't make a sweater. After reading all the wonderful advice you got I find that I have been silly for not at least trying to do the pattern. I KNOW how to read patterns. I read them for fun. If I don't know a stitch I usually can figure out how to do it by following picture instructions. I have done a 6ft long fillet crochet scarf for my sister in law and didn't totally follow the pattern (fillet is sooo easy). So, I can't make a sweater? I am not a beginner, or even intermediate....but that lable of "ADVANCED" just scares the heck out of me. I think after finishing up the two current projects I have going...I bought some beautiful yarn that is Marino wool I think to make a cardigan for my self...it is an easy pattern so I am hoping that it will ease me into clothes! Shoot! I forgot....I used to do baby layettes for the Navy Relief Society 30 or more years ago....so I have made CLOTHES! THANK YOU for bring up this subject and thank everyone for their kind and good advice. I will take pictures of my yarn (the MOST expensive I have ever bought) and post it along with a picture of the pattern I bought it for. Again THANKS!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Every member here has at some point made mistakes and had to start over or go back a few rows. Are you a perfectionist by any chance? Mmmm... I live with one (my daughter) and had a father-in-law who was also one!! And I remember when I first started knitting, that I wanted my first project to be so perfect because it was for my first child....well, guess what? It was not perfect but I discovered that she didn't notice or care nor did anyone else and slowly as I gained experience, I got better at it. The lady who taught me to knit always told me to "keep it simple and when you're ready to try more challenging patterns, you'll know!!" She was absolutely right. I find scarves the best projects to learn on because you can make those scarves as simple or as complicated as you wish. Believe me, the more experience you have, the more confidence you will gain!!  I knew it was time to move on to more complicated patterns when my family and friends told me "enough with the scarves already!!!" It wasn't long before those same people were saying "enough with the hats already!!!" I see that you live in NY state. Everyone needs a scarf!! Well, maybe your family and friends are ready to receive some of your scarves and then some hats and before you know it, they will be saying "enough with the scarves already!!" too and you will be ready to move on to something more challenging. Just know that you are not alone and that at some point everyone on this forum experienced what you are going thru (well, I don't know about the inpending heart attack) and became better knitters or crocheters as a result of it. Just remember the "little engine that could". We all know you can do it and the best part is that you will know it too. So keep it simple, don't apologize for all those scarves (or hats or dishclothes or whatever) you are about to unleash on your family and friends and before you know it, you will be doing all kinds of wonderful projects and sending us photos of them!! You go girl!! You CAN do it!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

o.k. stop think and breath. Now that you have done all of that I want you to think about what your knitting is made up of? Yarn" O.k. if you screw the whole thing up" whats the worse that can happen? you rip it all out and start over again. Now calm down and go forward. lols Llinda


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Marylo, I only knit when I'm happy, because that feeling is what I knit into the article. If DH and I talk about something serious, then the knitting happily gets put on the table until the subject changes. 

Only God's perfect and He gave us humour in life to bounce through things. Unwind (the ball and you) and start again, back to where knitting is pure joy. All the best.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I have read all the replies and agree relax and enjoy. But I would talk to my doctor as there may be other issues. Don't be afraid to talk with the doctor he can help.


----------



## micaela (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I am going through the same thing. I have been trying harder patterns for new baby and ripping out everything I try. I have bought new patterns, wrong yarn, wrong needle and it is all because my head is spinning when I attempt to put something together. Must be going through something I guess.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I truly understand. I get so excited about a new project - get it all lined up and then sit there and stare at it for days (even weeks) before I get the courage to start it. Like everyone has suggested - take a deep breath and then just dig in - then I sit there and laugh as to why I waited so long to start a new pattern. But, the only way we learn is to try different things, make mistakes and try again. Good luck and dig in there.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Marylo, I can relate. I have one project that continues to defeat me. I call it The Shawl, and the pattern is a 14-row repeat. The way it is written, you can't put it down in the middle of a pattern repeat, there is a lot of turning and such, and the yarn is a rather expensive mohair blend. I kept coming up one stitch short on every row, and the blessed mohair just doesn't want to frog. Or tink. I'm about 6 inches into it and I see I made a mistake at around the second pattern repeat. I just had to put it away until I was ready to deal with it again. I WILL conquer this pattern! I'm going to try putting it in the freezer to see if it will frog any easier. I realized The Shawl was making me miserable, so I'll get back to it when I'm good and ready to deal with it again.


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

I have had the same problem, although no sweaty palms. I imagine all the things that can go wrong. What I do when I find something that is a little more complex is to make a copy of the pattern; then cut out each row on the pattern and tape it to an index card putting them in row order. When it is time to start I get a cup or glass of tea and begin, looking at only one card at a time. May only be a mind game, but one row can't be all that complex.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can totally relate!! I have a notebook of patterns that I want (hope to learn) to do, my roommate and another friend keep asking when I making this shawl, I would break out in a sweat, I'd start getting a rash on my arms, (one of my stress issues) and then they would stop asking. The other day the notebook was opened and the scarf pic was right there. I just decided that though I wanted to do other projects I had to tackle this one first. Long story short, I have 15 rows on the needles, my main difficulty is working with such thin yarn, I've always used a 4 or higher, this is a 1 and it is so tiny!! Point being when you are ready to tackle your concerns, you will be surprised how easy it really is. Besides it's fun to frog and redo right??? NOT!!! :roll:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, this does not happen to me but I can see that it might happen to others. What I might do to counter act it is to start doing samples. Lots of small samplers of all the things that I want to try to do. I would consider these as very small practice pieces to try the stitch pattern. No more than twenty stitches. They would just go into a small notebook stapled to the pattern. There are many pattern sites that just give you a stitch pattern to work and the directions on how to do the stitch and the multiples to make a larger item but they are not patterns for "something" they are just for learning the stitch. I would always consider it as Learning so not demand the same level of perfection of myself as a finished "thing" they are nothing, just samples for me to learn from and refer back to later when I want to "do" something. 
I hope this helps you some. I fear that a lot was demanded of you as a child and this turned into a real fear of failure for you. As an adult it makes you responsible for overcoming it and not letting it rule your life. I know that I have had to over come a lot of things in my life, it can be done, just hard work is all. Good luck.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I know everyone is telling you to just relax, and I know how difficult that is when you are so anxious. However,I beleive they're right. When you do start the harder project, have an easy standby project going also. That way when your nerves fray, you can go to the standby. Remind yourself that they are both just knitting.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

marylo12, that sounds like a panic attack. They are common, so don't worry. All the advice above is good. Be kind to yourself and don't expect anything like perfection. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing, for one thing, so match your projects to your abilities. 
I suggest something else is going on in your life, either within yourself or in your environment which is being transferred to the knitting activity. If this becomes serious, a visit to the doctor might be a good idea. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I have had this happen too. I just took on the Ashton Shawl project. I have been knitting for over 50 years. Well, talk about being upset. Still, I kept at it. If it was making me nuts, I put it down and did something else that I know how to do well. Like making hats. The Ashton is the first ever lace pattern I have attempted. It took me longer than expected but I was able to finish it. It turned out very nice. I will be keeping this one for me. I always wanted a lace shawl and now I have one.
> So I agree with the concept of Knitting should help you to relax. Take the deep breath. Sit in a quiet room with nice soft music playing, make sure you can read the pattern and take it one stitch at a time. *Knitting is not a race to keep up with everyone else. *It takes time to learn to do all the fun stitches and even patterns. It is important for you to remember that there are more people who are frightened to even start learning to knit. So you are already ahead of them. Give your self time, you will be able to do what you want.
> It takes 9 months of waitting for the new baby to arrive, yet it takes 18 to 20 years to see them mature and a lifetime to remember that they can take care of themselves.


Excellent advice!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. 
Embrace the nervousness. New weightloss program!

I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) 

Rip it out just for the heck of it and see that the world didnt end and the sun still rises.

Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. 
I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. 
Stuff happens. I have been knitting for 15 years, last year I learned cables and entrelac. I was so intimidated by cables that I let so much time go by without making them I wasted that time as they are so easy. I go to a group of ladies who spin their own yarn. Here's a thought. Sit down and try to knit after having a few "medicinal" drinks. I personally recommend Margaritas. After several drinks, and many hours later, ( after the hangover) see what you knit. Bet it will be something to laugh about. Hopefully you'll get past the fear of making a mistake.

Better yet, Blame it on the Cat. Dont have one?!, Lie....... Why let the truth get in the middle of a good story.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Relax. Take a deep breath. Look at your materials: a wad of string and a couple of pointy sticks. Nothing you can do with them can't be undone. Chances are, no one will watch as you're working; no one will see what you've done, unless you want to show them. An unthreatening environment.

There's lots of help/info available--this forum, Ravelry, internet tutorials, your local yarn shop, possibly friends or relatives. 

So, relax, take a deep breath and pick up those simple tools and just begin!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Relax. Take a deep breath. Look at your materials: a wad of string and a couple of pointy sticks. Nothing you can do with them can't be undone. Chances are, no one will watch as you're working; no one will see what you've done, unless you want to show them.
An unthreatening environment.

There's lots of help/info available--this forum, Ravelry, internet tutorials, your local yarn shop, possibly friends or relatives. 

So, relax, take a deep breath and pick up those simple tools and just begin!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

What about starting out on a big practice swatch. Cast on 50 or 60 stitches and just practice. Try some of the stitches that you think you'd like to do and do them on this swatch. If you make a mistake, back track (frog) and practice how to do that. Try a cable or a lace stitch, anything you think you might want to do. Keep going knowing it doesn't matter because you are just learning by practicing. Would this help you? You'll get there eventually....breathe....keep going. All of us make big mistakes but that is the best way to learn. Try a baby sweater....a practice one. If it turns out, great! If you think it is a mess, who cares?! Keep going and you'll get there.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

So sad to hear how hard you are on yourself. I too am recovering from thinking when I cannot do things I am a big bozo. Don't compare yourself with anyone else or with an image you have for yourself. It doesn't mean anything about YOU, just about your skill level in something that you are not yet trained in. I have been knitting since a child, about 60 years, and I still make lots of stupid mistakes, even on easy knitting. I just have the kind of nervous system that is easily distracted for some strange reason. I have learned to live with this, along with misplacing my keys and forgetting to mail a letter ... and to lighten up across the board on ALL my errors and forgive myself. To err is human, to forgive is Divine!!! Be Divine to yourself!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitting is the greatest arena to practice acceptance of yourself. There is no one to judge you. Mistakes cannot wait to happen. So there is ample room for practice of patience, acceptance and tolerance of imperfection. If you have such anxiety over this very private effort, I wonder how much panic you experience in your life generally. If this is a general problem for you, then use knitting as a growth therapy for yourself. 

I just did a baby sweater that was somewhat complicated. I finished it 3x--haha. I could have made an adult sweater in the time it has taken me to do this baby project. I did so much frogging. My anxiety propels me to do without careful planning and this project was a real good one that me to look at myself--if I was going to finish it. Good thing I can be so obstinate.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

nuclearfinz said: [Here's a thought. Sit down and try to knit after having a few "medicinal" drinks. I personally recommend Margaritas. After several drinks, and many hours later, ( after the hangover) see what you knit. Bet it will be something to laugh about.]

This is a great idea for fun SWAP doncha think?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am like everybody else here. Life is just too short for you to be doing all this worrying. If you love to knit, then relax, enjoy what is taking place, watch it grow within your hands, love the feel of the yarn slipping through your fingers, and the sound the needles make as you make a stitch. If you make an OOPS, fix it, or say, "So what"? No one is going to come out of the closet and say "AHA caught you in the act! Now, I shall remove the needles from your hands, and you shall never knit again!"
You can finish it up and tie it to a tree or a mailbox--have you seen that done? Awesome, but, somehow wasteful to me--but, nevertheless, you must learn to enjoy the experience. Know that we are all here to help you if you have a problem, and be sure to use your life line if it is a large item.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Loord, what a type A personality!!lo Thank heavens in knitting, you can frog (take it apart and start again).!!
if you can just get your mind around the idea that the journey is so much more important than the destination. AND, all those complicated things: just a bunch of simple things put together. God Bless.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

good responses everyone do you have a buddy you can contact and knit a few hours with that is how i started doing patterns after many years of knitting i still like to knit with others it relaxes me to see other projects emerge while i am doing mine


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the same problem when I do sewing, cooking for a prearranged dinner party or when people are coming to stay. My mother was a home economics teacher at high school and she always seemed to put me down and say "leave it, I'll do it or it'll never get done properly" so now I panic even after being married for 38 years. Believe me you are not alone!!! All the best Jenny


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Why not do up a small swatch and make some of those mistakes.. Try using the lifeline and all kinds of helpful things and see if that makes you a bit more comfortable. You could try any new stitches you run into on there first. Good luck.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> So much wise advice. And love!
> Maybe sitting down with a 'stitches dictionary' and some #4 medium weight (like Red Heart) yarn simply to make some swatches would help to empower you.


Good one. I love stitch dictionaries.


----------



## maryamf (Nov 11, 2011)

I feel the same anxiety every time I start a new project. I have done many easy scarf patterns. This year I started doing hats and wraps with more complicated patterns. What I found helpful is to get some waste yarn and start a swatch. Not too small nor too big. I start practicing the pattern on it until the pattern and I are one. Then I relax and start knitting the main one.

Just remember as our other friends have said there is no knitting police, no one is looking over your shoulder, no one to please but yourself, the yarn does not talk back, complain or criticize you. Just have faith, dive in and start knitting. Happy knitting darling! &#128515;&#128076;&#9728;


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

How about finding a group of knitters that you can join. Take a project that you are comfortable with, but watch them when they are doing a technique that you would like to try. Ask them to slow down and show you how they are doing it. I think that you will find that it is are easier than you are imagining. Then when you are ready to try it, I am sure that they would be glad to coach you through it. Before we had computers that is the way people learned new things.


----------



## knitabrit (Nov 14, 2011)

like so many say, RELAX. Its just knitting. Pick a pattern you like, read it slowly, make sure you get the just of it and start knitting. If you make a mistake guess what you will rip it out and do over. We all have these wonderful learning experiences which can drive us up the a wall and out the window, but they all work out fine in the end. And there are always wonderful people in the knitting works who will help you. 
Have fun
Happy knitting 

ps. before you start knitting when you panicked and sweating, close your eyes and do a 5 minute meditation. Just visualize a beautiful place, inhale deeply, exhale all your worries away, breath and smile. go for it girl you'll be fine.


----------



## vlane1549 (Apr 18, 2011)

Recently I began a spiral afghan in crochet. I had never done this before but I thought it looked like a fun project. Everything was fine until the last 2 rounds. I read them and thought there is no way this is going to work. And I had put so much time into the project. I set it aside for a day and decided to just do the first little step. Well that worked, so I did the next. Before you knew it I was done and it looked great.


----------



## Catlee (Apr 22, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


I have gone through this several times in the past 50 years of knitting. As most of us replied, "Just take a deep breath and step back." When I try something difficult or new, it definitely can cause a little stress but "no police or judges" so I keep going. By staying positive and working through it, you will get it done. This is also the only way to grow your skill. Good luck.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

You have gotten lots of great advice. The simplest thing to remember, it's just sticks and string, no one is going to die if you make a mistake! So kiss it sweety ( that's K-eep I-t S-imple S-weety). And enjoy yourself!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I had that same problem. I found with each new pattern, even the easy ones, I learned a new stitch I hadn't known before. You'll know when you're ready for a pattern. When you read it over and know you can do it go ahead and try. But to stress yourself out like that for something that should be calming and pleasurable? So not worth it!


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Knitting is one of the few places in life that we have do-overs. If you mess up just frog, and do-over. You will soon feel better about yourself and your knitting when you learn that it is perfectly natually to mess up and that you can start all over and none of us know the difference. The final product is the reward for your perseverence and patience. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


First of all know that there is absolutely nothing wrong with you. Perhaps you demand too much of yourself. I have a couple of questions. . .

1. Are you starting something "complicated" without really having the time you feel you need to give your project the attention it needs? _Relax! What's the rush. Don't put undue time constraints on what should be a relaxing project. So what if you are knitting a Winter project and won't finish it until Spring._

2. Have you set a deadline to complete your project thereby causing you anxiety about completing it on time? _Extend the deadline, or if you were intending to complete the project for a gift to someone for a special occasion, give them a "promissory note" or pick something easier and faster to complete this time to relieve pressure and work on the more complicated item for next time. Or, give it to them as a "just because" gift for no special occasion._

3. Have you read through the pattern and discovered stitches you are unfamiliar with? _When you see a stitch you're unfamiliar with, try out a sample, write out a chart, do whatever it takes to get comfortable. Anything new is always anxiety-ridden at first, but before you know it, it will become part of your repertoire._

Have fun, don't worry. Enjoy today!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pec243 said:


> I was told most mistakes are actually "design elements" If you have to point out a mistake to others it is a design element. "
> 
> I agree -- I find that if I copy out a section of the pattern at a time ( you could copy one row at a time if it is intricate)- I have two notebooks -- one is permanent - the other is not. in the not permanent, I divide the pattern into sections and copy it by hand and knit that portion-- then I am at least familiar with the part I am working on -- I use a sticky note and put it on the row I am knitting -- it is easier for me to understand my own writing rather than a typed pattern, for some reason. When I have finished that section I write it (carefully) into my permanent notebook (double checking each row with the original pattern). I also write in anything to watch for and if it is a difficult pattern I double space it which makes it even easier to read. I can't believe how much easier it is to read and follow. If I run into trouble in a place, I write it down with an 'alert' (≠≠≠) so I will be aware when I do it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Since finding utube videos on knitting I haven't been afraid of anything. I even maid a couple pair of gloves. I would never of even thought of trying to do gloves. But the videos walk you threw anything you don't understand. So now I can't think of anything I wouldn't try. And if you think you are the only one with a closet full of unfinished projects that frustrate you, think again. We all have stuff that doesn't turn out.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> It takes 9 months of waitting for the new baby to arrive, yet it takes 18 to 20 years to see them mature and a lifetime to remember that they can take care of themselves.


Isn't THAT the truth!

Marlylo12, I second all the reassurances and advice from others. I have had DH's cable cardigan sweater on the needles for at least 3 years. And on other projects, I can't even tell you how much frogging and tinking I've done! We all do it. In the meantime, make some dishcloths or things really easy until you are more comfortable. And you know what they say, "it's only yarn and sticks"!

And if it really does not become relaxing, you might want to try crochet ( I don't know how to crochet, but I'm sure I'd feel the same about that as you do right now about knitting. Two of my sisters have tried to teach me, but have given up on me! I plan to teach myself and sweat through it!)

Best to you,
Susan


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

HA HA!! I felt that way whenever I tried to knit a pair of socks. Finally, I sat down and just DID it! Full of errors, but my daughter got a great pair of socks. Tried it again, and again, not completely up to snuff, so it went to my other daughter. (ah... the joys of havinga 7 & 10 year old!) #rd try went to my husband. (too large for me!) My 4th pair is going MUCH better, and these are planned for my MIL. someday, I WILL get a pair for myself! 

Find some inexpensive yarn, and try the pattern out before you go whole hog on the project. Practice makes perfect, and it's better to practice on something you don't care too much about wasting. I think I had 3 muslin wedding dresses before I finally got the "real" one! 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

PLEASE - always remind yourself that you are knitting - and RIPPING- for PLEASURE - NOT TO MAKE YOUR FIRST MILLION $.

GANDY


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> williesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried taking classes to learn some of the techniques you are afraid to try? I find classes very helpful. I learned to knit as a child but didn't really start knitting in earnest until 4 years ago. I prefer the easy patterns since I find them more relaxing. That's why I knit!
> ...


That was the TEACHER's fault, not yours. Was the class descripyion misrepresented? Even if it wasn't, a teacher needs to be patient and available.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> So much wise advice. And love!
> Maybe sitting down with a 'stitches dictionary' and some #4 medium weight (like Red Heart) yarn simply to make some swatches would help to empower you.


I was about to suggest the same thing - I have one of those 365 stitches perpetual calendar things and have started trying out new stitches on similar sized swatches. I plan to sew them together at some point - but they are great for focussing the mind and making me think about what I am doing. Quiet music in the background stops me worrying about what the rest of the world is doing too. I have found that life is way too short to wrap myself up in stress and if its not fun, I ain't doing it!!

Good luck, deep breath, have faith in yourself and you will find you really CAN do it . Love and hugs x


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> pec243 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! Thanks!
> ...


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG...you have so many responses you probably won't read this... but I have been knitting for as long as you... and I get the same symptons... I have been wanting to knitt he Ashton shawl so badly... yesterday I picked up some Amazing yarn, the needles, printed the pattern, and studied it for an hour. This morning I am going to start it. I get butterflies when I think of it but the folks who have commented on your post have helped calm me down. But I do get you... its scary for sure.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Marylo, when you start getting uptight about your knitting, remind yourself, as many have said before, all knitting is, is two sticks and some string. You will figure it out eventually. *LOL*


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

if you are getting that stressed out put it down and walk away from it for a bit. take some deep breaths and relax. we all have times when a pattern tried to get the best of up. But i enjoy the challenge of a new or different pattern. they are all learning experiences for me


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Great responses all around. So very quickly:

A. If you have anxiety issues in other areas of your life, please tell your doctor. 
B. There are no mistakes in my knitting, only " design elements!"


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> nuclearfinz said: [Here's a thought. Sit down and try to knit after having a few "medicinal" drinks. I personally recommend Margaritas. After several drinks, and many hours later, ( after the hangover) see what you knit. Bet it will be something to laugh about.]
> 
> This is a great idea for fun SWAP doncha think?


I have actually tried that and the next morning I look and say "this is my brain on gin". Doesn't look like a fried egg, but it might as well. I don't recommend drinking and knitting. Well, maybe a glass of wine. . . .


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

I have learned more from my mistakes than from doing something perfectly in all areas of my life. That's how we learn. In fact I,m a pretty good knitter not because I am good at knitting, but because I am pretty good at fixing boo boos and "unknitting" because I do make mistakes. Go ahead, breathe deeply and exhale fully and get started learning how to fix mistakes and knit something pretty! You can do it!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Marylo, I laugh when you mentioned sweaty palms. One of my sons at age 17 came home and told me he saw this beautiful blond girl and all of a sudden his palms got sweaty and he felt red in the face. That was surely not what you experience but the similarity gave me a chuckle.


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

For years, I didn't knit or crochet because I was afraid it wouldn't be perfect. I'm still NOT perfect. I talked myself into an attitude change. I make practice swatches, with the attitude that I will do it wrong and it WON'T be perfect. They are for practice. And if you make a mess of it, NO BIG DEAL! You didn't break the bank, injure or corrupt anyone. You never fail, until you quit trying. Each time you do it. you see something, you didn't before. I learn more when I make mistakes. It builds a stronger foundation.
With that said, maybe a doctor's visit just to make sure something else isn't going on. 
Keep your chin up. YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Besides, you might get to join the Rib it club that so many of us are familiar with or the tink club! Let us know how you make out, ok?


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi! I've been knitting for about a year and can understand your nervousness....So, I keep a spare skein of cheap yarn nearby and when I have a pattern I've never tried before, I cast on a few rows on the spare yarn and try out the new sts. Also I put in a life line every 5-10 rows depending on the complexity of the pattern. Many knitters don't need it, but I always will. I do not like to frog, and lifelining takes me far less time! Good luck and just enjoy knitting!


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitting,crocheting, other crafts are supposed to be relaxing. We all make mistakes.Fortunately these can all be remedied. It's called ripping out, and starting over. There are no deadlines to meet. Remember, the only thing in life we can control is ourselves.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Mary,,,,, Nothing is wrong with you. You are a hero in that you recognize that this is a little situation that is not to comfortable for sure. There has been something along the way that has convinced you a mistake is the end of the world..... it is the beginning and a guiding tool for wonderful things to come. Here are a couple of thoughts:
* What is the worst that could happen? 
* Who really gives a rip? 
*So you purl instead of knit....... fixable.... Frog, Frog, Frog ( over the past week, I've ripped out rows on a shawl more than I have put in... It's a standing joke around this household) 
* Can you find a knitting buddy that will encourage (not enable) you to get those needles moving? 
* And the most important of all as Ret Buttle said with a little twist...... Frankly... who gives a rip! Life is too short. 

You can overcome this..... one stitch at a time.... just like life. And stop and think of all the KP folks who will support you in your quest.


----------



## cassandra marie (Nov 26, 2011)

Why don't you sign up for either a knitting class or private lessons. Once you gain the confidence in knitting than your anxiety will lessen. Plus when you make a mistake - which we ALL do - your instructor will show you how to correct it. Learning how to correct the mistake will increase knowledge base. Plus have a sense of humor - laugh at your mistakes.

Don't expect perfection for yourself because then knitting won't be fun. However, set a goal that is attainable. For myself I want to become the best knitter I can possibly be. I realistically know it will take many projects and years of knitting to reach my goal. I know the journey to reach this goal will be fun.

By the way did you know that the Amish, who are master quilters, deliberately make a mistake in each handmade quilt. Reason being is that their belief is only God is perfection.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

I have felt that way before too. But look at all of the wonderful knitters that you have to share your fears with! Have you ever felt the panic with anything else you have done? ie bring a baby home from the hospital!! Hopefully you have and you learned as you went along. 
I will never be as good a knitter as a lot of the ladies on this forum, but I sure enjoy seeing what they make, their accomplishments, and comments of encouragement they give. Relax, breathe, and stay with beginner projects until you feel more comfortable and ready to take on other projects.
(I panic every time I knit a sock)! I may never take on a sweater! It's ok, it's only a string. Don't be so hard on yourself. You are fine, and nothing is wrong with you.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree take a deep breath, or two or three. Knitting is not "homework", you can do patterns at your own pace and frog over and over again without having to go to detention!
Have fun, it's supposed to be relaxing! Take it one project at a time.


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Design elements? I like that!! :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I sounds like you are getting great advice... I suffer from anxiety attacks and I prefer to handle them with out medications.. nothing wrong with taking medicine I just have a system that LOVES side effects and some of those are worse than the acutal problem. Anyway what I can say is use the least expensive yarn you dare to for the project you want to do.. that way if you just can't get it then at least your not out a lot of money plus the least expensive stuff seems to frog better too... Just about everything I learned I learned from videos and suggestions from the great people here on KP, I also learned oodles from having to frog a mistake and start again.. once you can concentrate and do 1 stitch at a time... start small... maybe practice a stitch so that its a square swatch and them practice more so after 9 or 12 swatches you could make a throw... just an idea.. not only that but it ususally turns out better than you think.. some designs take several rows to start looking right... best of luck Ronie


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Making mistakes inknitting is partof the game. I once took half of a sweter apart only to find that I was right in the first place. Aggravating but not the end of the world. I've found that the only stress is the stress tht I put on myself. I tend to put time limits on when I should finish the arm of a sweater or the back or whatever and when don't get it done in that time, I find myself tensing up to get it done. Stupid but I do it time and time again. I guess what I'm saying is what all of the others are saying. Take the time to enjoy what you're doing. Mostly it's very relaxing


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I used to do that (a little bit) but recently I knitted a sweater and it was too small, so I ripped it all out and rewound the yarn. Then I knitted the same yarn into a new pattern and it ended up being HUGE, even tho the gauge was right. Now I am contemplating ripping it all out again and starting over. If you do that once you won't sweat any more. It isn't the end of the world to make a mistake in knitting. Go for it. I don't know if I can stand doing this same color again but maybe it will end up in an afghan. LOL


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

try breaking it down to small steps. 1st the yarn, then the needles, then the gauge, then the first row.
Breaking it down to small steps allows you to to be successful at one thing at a time. when you get tired or overwhelmed, then it is time to put the needles down and come back another day.
Sometimes you may find a pattern you simply cannot figure out, put it down and forget it. I had a lace shawl i never did figure out. i figured it wasn't to be!
Also, try small things, like a scarf with different patterns, or mittens, etc. that way you won't be overwhelmed by the size of it.


----------



## bcandscott (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been sick with a lot on my mind. I hadn't knitted for a long time but decided I could whip up some scarves for Christmas and found that the knitting calmed me down a lot. I decided after Christmas to make my one co-worker a hat and it wasn't perfect but it was pretty and she loves it. Then I wanted to make my boss' granddaughter some cute fingerless mittens, I made one from a pretty but complex pattern and didn't like it so I found a simpler pattern and started on that. First mitten came out great, right size, pretty. I started on the second mitten knitting happily and finally I found myself casting off. I was so happy. I put the mittens down next to one another to admire them. Two very lovely, carefully knitted LEFT HANDED mittens. First I groaned and then I started laughing and I'm still laughing. 

The point is, let knitting be something that you enjoy, learn to laugh at your mistakes and remember, you aren't making plasma or penicillen so it's all going to be OK.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, I am a little concerned about you. You are describing a full blown panic attack. Do you have an anxiety disorder? Does this happen at any other time? Remember, these disorders do not say anything about you as a person. It is a physical disorder, and it would probably be a good idea to talk to your doctor. Logic won't make it go away. It'd not a logical problem. Please talk to your doctor as soon as possible! You don't have to suffer with this disorder.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Chrissy! I was thinking that exactly! Good idea!

Let me add, get your cheapest ugly yarn and try out those parts of the pattern on it. Make it wrong on purpose. Figure out what to do to make it right.Find a knit group near you. I found one. Go to a place that sells yarn and ask people there or who are shopping, most knitters will help if they can. Not me, I'm the one asking for help. I am too new. I have made a Dr. Who Scarf 23 feet of knit, knit, knit, a hat to go with it, one pair of socks, three pairs of fingerless gloves. Just started another pair of socks. Thanks be to God, it's going so much faster than the first pair!!! Just keep working on it one stitch at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

Have you tried taking a class or joining a knitting group in your area. They are so helpful and in no time you'll be doing all the projects you want. Sometime if you find a designer that write the you understand stick with that designer for a few projects. Good Luck


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone learns differently. Where you get anxious, I get mad. Every time I try something new in knitting, no matter how many times I frogged or tinked I ended up a better knitter. I found doing small projects with fancy stitches helpful because if you do have to start again it just isn't as painful as when you have to undo a whole sweater. I did an aran knit sweater complete with cables and bobbles, only to find out that I didn't know a thing about gauge or yarn weight. I only did the back before I quit, realizing that I would never be able to wear something that small and that I would not have enough yarn to finish it if I could. The ladies that were coaching me told me that it was a learning experience and if I could knit that I could knit anything. Maybe they were right but I was STILL MAD- I should have started with a scarf!!!or a dish cloth...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

heres a few suggestions; buy cheap yarn in a color YOU really like, make something small, dont try complicated stuff when you're overtired or rushed and above all relax. It's really just sticks and string; as with anything else you have to make mistakes to see what is right. There is no test at the end and no one is going to judge your work. Don't be hypercritical of yourself and have fun with it. This place is full of helpful, great people if you really get into a bind. :thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

We learn from mistakes. Consider them positive.


----------



## hkjroberts (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, I agree with Chrissy, I have been like that in the past but I learned how to correct mistakes and it made me feel so much more relaxed, now I use knitting to relax :lol:


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Knitting should be fun, not stressful. Life is full of stresses and you don't need another one. Find something else that you will enjoy!!


----------



## sevans214 (Oct 5, 2011)

There is nothing WRONG with you. My anxiety accelerates when I am looking for my next project. I then put everything down, take three deep breaths while thinking of something relaxing. This usually works. If it doesn't work the first time, try it again. It will not help to pick up your knitting again until the anxiety subsides. These breathing exercises do work if you are trying to relax through them. Happy knitting!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Once again, I quote that great old knitting proverb, As yet Knit, So Shall Ye Rip.

Relax, make mistakes. Mistakes are the greatest way to learn how to fix mistakes. What's the worst thing that can happen? You frog it? I can fix just about any mistake, from a simple dropped stitch to a complicated cable, misprinted directions to directions that just plain old don't work as written. Unless you make mistakes, you will never learn how to fix them and we all know that necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> OMG...you have so many responses you probably won't read this... but I have been knitting for as long as you... and I get the same symptons... I have been wanting to knitt he Ashton shawl so badly... yesterday I picked up some Amazing yarn, the needles, printed the pattern, and studied it for an hour. This morning I am going to start it. I get butterflies when I think of it but the folks who have commented on your post have helped calm me down. But I do get you... its scary for sure.


LOL. I'm one of those who gave advice, yet, I also want to do the Ashton Shawl and haven't taken the first step yet. I also want to do the Elizabeth Shawl. I have the yarn and the time. Just need to do it!!!

I love KP. . . so much help in many different ways--practical, social and emotional.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I would take a knitting class. If you have someone available when you have questions, hopefully that would make you feel far more comfortable.

Some yarn stores have them, also you might check your local high school ( our high school has them also).

I am sure with a little support to get you started will do wonders for you.

Most important, don't give up. Knitting is a wonderful pass time.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Why are you taking a Hobby so seriously? Knitting should be
relaxing not stressing.
So, what is the big deal if you make a mistake, simply unravel.
There are no "Knitting Wardens" looking over your shoulder.
Even if you fumble (make a mistake) knitting, no-one gets hurt.
Undo, redo and enjoy.

R E L A X and have some fun knitting.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

wow..lots of replies..I did not read through them all..it was interesting to see how many said 'take a deep breath'...do you know why? you can actually trigger anxiety with shallow breathing..and avoid it with deep breaths..most of us do not breath deeply enough. So it works..and remember that perfectionism is over rated..and not a goal...

Next time..sit,breath.and observe what your "mind" is saying to you...your mind has decided for some unknown reason to get into a "fight or flight" mode over complicated knitting. This can be addressed..and if you wish to continue to knit its time to... address your mind...take charge of the negative thoughts and panic.."i am doing this for fun...I do not care if I never complete this project..but I am doing it anyway..and right now , there is nothing unsafe..this is my joy..and I am joyful..." stay in the present..and take one breath and one stitch at a time..breath..stitch..breath...your mind..will have no option but to see as you do this over and over that there is nothing to fear.

You are not your mind or your thoughts..and you have just experienced proof that our minds are irrational!


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

fear of failure? who isn't? it's only knitting.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Great Idea!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Girlfriend, relax and accept that you WILL make mistakes. Plenty of them. Learning how to correct mistakes is one of the keys to being a good knitter. Or good at anything. I am an artist and I have painted my fare share of bad paintings. See if there is a Yoga or Meditation class in your area. Remember, YOU are not a mistake!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I read the entire thread...so much good advice and even more than that is the care and support. You are not alone in this. We all have similar issues. And we are all in this together. That last part surely helps me.

AND It is really just sticks and string~~~

Gaynell


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had to redo so many knitting projects that I just assume it will happen and learn from my errors. I just unknit, frog, whatever. Just go for it!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Like everyone says, don't worry about it ! Knitting is not supposed to be stressful. I am sure some of the most beautiful patterns were created by mistake! They started out as one thing and because of a slip up or mistake turned out better than planned.................so go with the flow babe! If you mess up, just rip it out and try again. No one will know unless you tell 'em. Then if anyone has a negative opinion of you because you made a mistake, well then just tell them to take a long walk on a short pier or something. Have fun with your knitting.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, Marylo12- All the knitting police have been pink-slipped, so you can just relax and enjoy your processes. I have been working on a stole for my niece that is a basic feather and fan done sideways. I swear, after a month, I've only accomplished about 4 inches. I put in 6 rows and take out 4. I've gotten to where now when I get to the end of the row and discover that I'm one stitch off, I just laugh, start tinking, and consider it all part of the process. (It just means I get to do more knitting, anyway.)

I just remembered one evening when my husband very seriously asked me, "Have you ever knitted anything that you didn't have to partly undo?" (Yes, I did throw something at him - an extra skein of yarn. Ha!)


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

It is so unfortunate that your knitting teacher was so impatient with you. Try not to take it in as criticism - not every teacher can teach every student. You need a teacher who is a better fit for you. There are so many wonderful responses here, I am sure you will find some that work for you- I Know I have found some that will work for me! The knitting group is a great idea as you can all teach each other. If there are no groups in your area you could start one! Just get toGether people who like to knit and have a good time.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe if you think about knitting as a "mind stretching", learning activity INSTEAD of a "relaxation" option, you'd be less anxious! I think that you are setting yourself up for a relaxing, "zen-like", "yoga-ish" activity, and then when you realize that you might be a bit puzzled or perplexed, you inadvertently begin your "anxious self-talk". 

Soooo....maybe you just need to "reframe" and "rethink"!. For the first few "interesting (hint: more complicated) projects, how about approaching them as a LEARNING EXPERIENCE... it sounds to me like you enjoy learning NEW things.... NEW projects will "spice up your leisure time". If you get "clammy, anxious, stressed,...." just use that energy to remind yourself about all of the new skills you are learning and using, and how much more INTERESTING you are becoming...and then, put your project down, take a deep breath, a short walk around the room, a quick drink (of whatever) and then pick up your needles and do a few more stitches! 

Chunk your project into ROWS, before you sit down and start, give yourself a REALISTIC goal (well, there are 235 stitches on the needles, so I will complete ONE ROW now!) Then, if you've got time, energy and patience for MORE than the one row you've promised yourself that you'd complete....well then, you can congratulate yourself and MOVE ON! 

ENJOY!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Not when knitting, but in other parts of life, sure.
Some things you might think about:
What is the worst that could happen?
So you had to frog or tink . . . surely you've done it before.
There are no knitting police.
Who can you call if you get stuck? 
Would you be more comfortable with someone there? If so, invite a friend to comiserate while you embark on the adventure.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am sure any knitter has felt that way one time or another. I know I certainly have. Just remember you are knitting for yourself. No one else is going to judge you. We are our worst critics. I Have been knitting off and on since I was nine. I am now a grandmother, but I still make mistakes. My current project was started from scratch three times and ripped out several more times till my brain accepted the pattern. Relax with a piece of chocolate and you will do fine. We all wish you success.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Good Morning, I've been knitting a very long time and yes it did happen to me, the sweating stuff. But as I gained knowledge and got better, knitting became a lot less scary. Hang in there I promise it gets better.
Jassy


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

STOP! Stay right where you are! Now, the first step is don't take on a knitting project. Take on a swatch. Yes, take a stitch and practice it over and over. Then take another - a different stitch and practice it. Making a four inch by four inch "swatch" will give you confidence in what you're doing. And since you're not making anything to wear, give away, etc. it won't matter. Remember, it's a practice piece. You can make it to a mistake, not like it and throw it away and try again. You will overcome your anxiety by becoming familiar with the stitches and will gain confidence in your ability by just practicing stitches for a while. When you're ready for the "big time", a project that you can use, you'll know it. You'll feel challenged and an uncontrollable urge to get it done. Until then, make a plain square and practice it many times until you're comfortable with it. After you've got about 4 stitches down and you feel good about them, and you no longer have sweaty palms when knitting them, graduate to dish or wash cloths. They're only larger "swatches". Once you get these stitches down comfortable, you'll be ready for something larger and you'll have the confidence to do them without the anxiety.

Whatever you decide to do, a "lifeline" will help tone down your anxiety. This is a single line of yarn that is strung through a line of stitches anywhere you choose in your project. The purpose is to allow you to rip out the stitches back to a place you are comfortable with your pattern. Sometimes, knitters make a mistake in stitching and have to rip out what they've done. Rather than rip the whole project out, they have taken a large eyed needle and placed a contrasting color of yarn through certain stages of their knitting. They will rip back to that lifeline, then redo their knitting. I would suggest you use the lifeline as you knit. You'll know you've done some of it correct because of the lifeline and you won't have to worry about where you need to rip back to. I hope this helps.

Remember - it's not about knitting - it's about being comfortable with it.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

A few weeks ago someone shared two hat patterns. One was a ladybug and one was a frog. I didn't bookmark that page, but if anyone out there is the one who posted it, would you mind posting it again? Better yet, send it to me via the Private message...Thank you so much!


----------



## dalejonl (Sep 24, 2011)

YOU ARE A PERFECTIONIST!!!... I go thru the same thing ..but not only with knitting...check it out and see if there are other things that may be difficult as well
...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Just look at the project as.... it can be ripped out if a mistake is made, just check your rows as you go, it is only knitting meant to be relaxing, don't let it get the better of you, you are in charge, make it fun.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't feel bad. I don't get quite as upset, but there are times I want to pull my hair out (if I had any) I did a simple baby cap pattern, and wound up ripping out the whole thing at least 4 times. I tried tinking, but I even screwed that up. Yesterday I finally finished the first one. It only took me an entire week.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Just remember one of the true beauties of knitting----You can frog it. I know this doesn't sound great at first but it truly is, 99% of the time you can go back and fix it. I was just half way done with my first sweater and I had to frog the whole thing because it would have fit an elephant. The beauty of it was I could start over nothing was truly lost. Yes I know I lost time but I'm always going to be knitting something so why not that sweater for now. I think one of the reasons this is so appealing to me is because my job is making pottery. There is a point very early in the process where you can't fix it. I've been getting ready for shows and have lost whole kiln loads of work and there was nothing I could do. All those hours of work were gone and money lost. With knitting it can be fixed and you have learned something, a new stitch or a way not to do something. Breath and enjoy learning from your mistakes, it can all be fixed.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I just have to make a comment about what a bunch of caring people are active on this site..one cry of help and 9 pages of responses...its human nature to want to help..and only pride that gets in the way of many people who dare not ask. what prideful people do not understand is that they are stopping the world from transforming into a much better place..a place of give and take..a place of a community of caring...what we all desperately need.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the beauties of knitting is that you can rid out any mistakes and do over! I always any mistakes make a piece UNIQUE! and that is my signiture! have fun with it.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the beauties of knitting is that you can rid out any mistakes and do over! I always any mistakes make a piece UNIQUE! and that is my signiture! have fun with it.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the beauties of knitting is that you can rip out any mistakes and do over! I always any mistakes make a piece UNIQUE! and that is my signiture! have fun with it.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> STOP! Stay right where you are! Now, the first step is don't take on a knitting project. Take on a swatch. Yes, take a stitch and practice it over and over. Then take another - a different stitch and practice it. Making a four inch by four inch "swatch" will give you confidence in what you're doing. And since you're not making anything to wear, give away, etc. it won't matter. Remember, it's a practice piece. You can make it to a mistake, not like it and throw it away and try again. You will overcome your anxiety by becoming familiar with the stitches and will gain confidence in your ability by just practicing stitches for a while. When you're ready for the "big time", a project that you can use, you'll know it. You'll feel challenged and an uncontrollable urge to get it done. Until then, make a plain square and practice it many times until you're comfortable with it. After you've got about 4 stitches down and you feel good about them, and you no longer have sweaty palms when knitting them, graduate to dish or wash cloths. They're only larger "swatches". Once you get these stitches down comfortable, you'll be ready for something larger and you'll have the confidence to do them without the anxiety.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, a "lifeline" will help tone down your anxiety. This is a single line of yarn that is strung through a line of stitches anywhere you choose in your project. The purpose is to allow you to rip out the stitches back to a place you are comfortable with your pattern. Sometimes, knitters make a mistake in stitching and have to rip out what they've done. Rather than rip the whole project out, they have taken a large eyed needle and placed a contrasting color of yarn through certain stages of their knitting. They will rip back to that lifeline, then redo their knitting. I would suggest you use the lifeline as you knit. You'll know you've done some of it correct because of the lifeline and you won't have to worry about where you need to rip back to. I hope this helps.
> 
> Remember - it's not about knitting - it's about being comfortable with it.


This is great advice for all of us. I have to remember to do that lifeline thing. It sounds like such a great answer for a common problem for people like me, who apparently can't count to 6.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

It can be stressful if you let it. To me crocheting is much easier especially if you make a mistake. But the rewards of knitting is much more gratifying and looks so more professional. I have a friend who also just learned basic knitting. We share our problems together and give each other encouragement to go on. Knitting is a challenge....working on a great cowl pattern with circulars but can hardly wait until I bind off and mess it up...fingers crossed that all go wells.

Good luck..don't despair...many feel the same as you...but not worth sweaty hands..lol.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear Marylo,

I think the answer to your question is in the question - you imply that something is WRONG with you. Sounds to me that you are driving yourself toward perfection without knowing why you are driving yourself. I taught myself to knit 35 years ago, and for the first few years used nothing but garter and stockinette stitch. The shawls, vests, and sweaters which can be made from these two stitches alone is several times the speed of light. I'd recommend putting your knitting away for a while, give yourself a break, and study Elizabeth Zimmerman's "Knitting without Tears." Also Sally Melville's "The Knit Stitch." (Also "The Purl Stitch.") These two master knitters infuse so much confidence into their readers, that I'm sure if you internalize their writings, you will never have another "heart attack." I used to teach knitting to 6 year olds who approached their little projects with total innocence and a sense of fun. I hope that Elizabeth and Sally will calm your fears and enable you to kit with all the joy and confidence of my little first graders. 
Best wishes, Bonnie


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this but why face it alone. Try and find a knitting class - or a knitting group - and get step by step support and answers. As you can tell from everyone here - knitters are helpful! Hopefully you have a LYS with a group you could become a part of. You can listen, watch, ask questions, and have a real time support group. It will not be long before you are helping a new knitter with a shortcut or technique that you have mastered.

Just had cataract surgery so couldn't get through all nine pages of posts. Am knitting by feel - should be interesting once I can see close up again. ;-)


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just watched a show on dementia and it has been proven that if you tackle new things when older, you will have much less chance of it happening to you, so that is a great reason to stick with your knitting. i have panic attacks when asked to play the violin, an item I picked up at the age of 67. So we all have something that overwhelmes us. Just breath deep, a mistake in our craft item proves that we are human.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

see we all make mistakes!


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

It sounds to me like you are having panic attacks, which are actually rushes of adrenalin brought on usually by some type of fear. I have had them. I suggest that when you feel one start to begin, stop, get comfy, then slow and calm yourself with breathing exercises. Information for that is all over the internet. Then ease into the knitting patterns that are challenging you slowly. Perhaps a knitting class at your local yarn shop, they are great and knitting with other people is such a great way to learn new things. We all make mistakes every day, its part of living, and don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You are accountable only to yourself. There are NO KNITTING POLICE. Listen to what your fellow KPers have advised you. Deep breath and patience. Learn to laugh at yourself when you make a "mistake" . It WILL get better. Edith M


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nothing is wrong with you that a little confidence won't help. From what I saw you knit beautifully. Yesterday I almost had a nervous breakdown..I am a beginner(haven't knit in 30 yrs). I made one neck scarf and it came out cute - a few mistakes- and now I'm working on a scarf for my grandson. I am using two yarns, sport and angora, I was a third of the way through and the yarn got all knotted and tangled up. I wanted to cry. I brought it to a lady who helps me sometime but she had to cut out the tangles and I had to start all over again. Sometimes knitting can be frustrating..now I'm growing stitches...I'm supposed to have 31 ... last night when I went to bed that's what I had, I knit one row this morning and I had 32 stitches, I tried to knit another row to see where my mistake was and now I have 34 stitches. As you say - help! - At this point I take a break and do some hooking that I'm working on. In a day or two I'll get some help and be back on the right track. It's not worth getting all upset about.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


I think most of us have at one time felt this way about something.
It's OK to make a mistake. Nothings wrong with you. If you choose beautiful colors your project doesn't have to be complicated. If you begin to feel anxious put the knitting down take a deep breath. Most of all remember to enjoy the process.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


You know what? ALL KNITTERS MAKE MISTAKES!! A mistake is an opportunity to learn something new. Slow down, take ONE step at a time. Remember, if knitting mistakes were not so very common, the terms "frog" and "tink" wouldn't be out there. Think how good you'll feel when you solve the problem and master another skill! After all, a mistake is a pothole in the road, _not_ a bridgeless chasm. If you get stuck, hop on here, describe your problem and you'll get lots of help. We're all with you, every day.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

You are suffering from panic attacks when its absolutely unnescessary, so what if you make a mistake , gee no one will come through your door with guns raised and tell you to put down the knitting!! I have been knitting and crocheting for over 50yrs , I make more mistakes now that Im older and I get frustrated more also , I was making a sweater for hubby when I noticed a mistake when the piece was all done so guess what I did, yup ripped that puppy down to the mistake and redid it , and guess what no one knew and I didnt spontaneously combust lol so keep the faith , keep working with the patterns , and take it one row at a time , nothing is complicated its we who make it so ......
hugs Susan


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Marylo12, I have exactly the same panic reaction to playing the piano in front of people. Relaxation breathing (breathe in for a count of 5, breathe out for a count of 5) sometimes helps. Sometimes a distraction helps.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Take a break & a deep breath. Remember, knitting is NOT brain surgery or landing a 747. Mistakes are reversable in knitting.
I would suggest that you consider the difficulty of the projects you are undertaking. Maybe working on a couple of dish cloths or squares you could use for dust cloths. Who would notice or CARE if you did make a mistake.
Relax and enjoy! Life is too short to be concerned with prefection!
Good luck and blessings!


----------



## Mary Beth1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I read your post just after I ripped out an almost finished winter hat. Frustration is sitting in my knitting bag.
It's good to read the other posts to know that I am not alone !


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't let it get to you...my second project was ribbed 12x learning to do lace pattern. It is now done and it came out great - I get lots of compliments,


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

marylo12-Why don't you make a challenge for yourself. Make a knitting sampler afghan, lap blanket, or baby blanket. Pick out some nice yarn in colors you like-try to keep them all in the same weight and something washable. Go through knitting patterns and books (if you don't have many knitting books, go to the library or the knitting section of a local bookstore-take paper and pen with you) and find different stitches and stitch patterns you like. Work a bit with the yarn to see what gauge you would need and design 12" squares with the knitting stitches you found and liked (make test swatches to learn your gauges). Then, start knitting your squares. These will be small, very portable little projects that will teach you all about different stitches and techniques and if you make boo boos will be very easy to deal with. When you have as many squares as you want, sew them together and you'll have a beautiful afghan or blanket that you can be proud of and will have given yourself a project that taught you so much. As you progress through the squares you will learn how to just relax and enjoy the process-including the mistakes we all make and the repairs. Just relax and enjoy, love. Making mistakes and figuring how to fix them is the best teacher and what will make you a good knitter. If you start stressing, send another post here. We've got your back.


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

Hang in there, take a deep breath, smile, and go ahead! Remember, that some of the most wonderful inventions and advances in our society were the result of 'mistakes'!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


First of all, if you have made a scarf, you can make a hat and mittens AND a sweater. I just began to use double pointed needles so if they stress you, just go with the two needles.

Trade with a GOOD local yarn store (LYS). They not only have good yarns that can be inexpensive but they will have great classes and they will help you any time if you buy your yarn there. Learn how to fix mistakes; learn about using a lifeline and then use it; use markers to mark the patterns. Once you do all of this, you'll feel more confident.

As for dropping stitches, I don't and that is because I actually hold onto the yarn that is on the needles.

We all have various tricks that we use. Believe me, everybody makes mistakes. If you do make one, go to your LYS and they will help you and tell you how to correct it. You will know for the next time.

Also, the lys will have groups. They act as support groups.

Have fun. It is a good thing and the reason I got into it was that it was something I could do by myself which made me feel productive. You can feel that way also. You, basically, are still a new knitter.

Begin a new project at the store or in a class or in a group setting.

Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with others, and I find this helps me- put it down when it gets to be too much! Come back to it later and do a little more. I usually keep three projects going so I can go back and forth between. One is something easy that does not take much thought (for me hats are easy, maybe for you, a scarf or easy afghan).


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your helpful hints.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

GQR999 said:


> I'm going to weigh in on this one with a minority opinion. I too suffer from anxiety and I do get anxious when I'm doing a complicated project. Then my knitting or crocheting isn't serving its purpose for me, is it? So a few years ago I basically stopped myself from being "ambitious" and started looking for very pretty yet relatively simple patterns. There is always something to master,even in a simple project, and I get my good feeling of accomplishment from that and from completing a lovely project! I think our knitting and crocheting skills grow in little leaps, only when we're ready. When you're ready for a more complicated pattern, you will feel it in your bones, and then you'll be able to approach it with excitement, not anxiety, in your heart. Until then do what makes you HAPPY. And as one of our knitting sisters said, there is only one Perfect One. Don't drive yourself crazy with anxiety trying to be perfect. Relax and enjoy your craft within your comfort zone, until that magical day, which will come, when your comfort zone expands. Hope this helps you and good luck!


Thanks for your kind words, I will have to try that!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

When that happens, put your knitting down and go do something else, like watering your plants, play with a pet, step outside for a minute or two, get a cup of coffee/tea/wine/water; then come back to your knitting.... you'll feel better and will be able to continue with your project.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I started a pattern lace tablecloth that is knitted. I have completely frogged it twice, tinked back many stitches but I know when I am done it will grace my daughters table with a lot of love. Try to knit complicated stuff when you are relaxed. Try knitting a row or two on an afghan or something simple then go back to the complicated item. We have all frogged stuff more than we care to admit. My husband swears I undo a lot more rows than I finish.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

well honey you are doing it to yourself,but it's easier said that done.this is your free,quiet time to relax and let it flow,I have ripped out entire sweaters just after completion,it didn't fit or I just didn't like it......cup of Tea,glass of wine it's time to relax and make peace with yourself.it's ok to do whatever,correct,incorrect,give yourself permission to flub up.now do you feel better ?


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Marylo, I just watched a wonderful show on Netflix about Kevin klash who is the puppetteer who plays Elmo. You can do anything if it's your dream to do. You will be inspired. Just watch it and then go for it.


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there, 
This is actually a condition, I can not remember what it is called, I would sugest that you contact your family doctor, I'm sure he/she could tell you the name of it and be able to help you, I know there are a lot of people that have the condition and have been helped. 
In the mean time I would suggest this, it is an energy thing I do. Close your eyes and slowly breathe in through your nose and out through your mouth.Just keep breathing like this then put your hands in fron of you. let them feel the calmness you should be feeling at this time. Then let that calm spread up through your hands and up and through the rest of your body.
Some times this will take longer to feel the calm, especially at first. I would also suggest that since this happens when you get ready to knit, you might sit the basket or what you have your items in,, in your lap. 
I might also suggest that you try knitting with the loom ( round or long) I had never used one before and the verry first day made a hat! I actually found it to be calming in itself AND quite fun! I hope this helps, and if anyone would like to contact me for further stress releif, contact me through the PM. bI only suggest this because I am a Massage Therapist and deal alot with the energy!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

GQR999 said:


> I'm going to weigh in on this one with a minority opinion. I too suffer from anxiety and I do get anxious when I'm doing a complicated project. Then my knitting or crocheting isn't serving its purpose for me, is it? So a few years ago I basically stopped myself from being "ambitious" and started looking for very pretty yet relatively simple patterns. There is always something to master,even in a simple project, and I get my good feeling of accomplishment from that and from completing a lovely project! I think our knitting and crocheting skills grow in little leaps, only when we're ready. When you're ready for a more complicated pattern, you will feel it in your bones, and then you'll be able to approach it with excitement, not anxiety, in your heart. Until then do what makes you HAPPY. And as one of our knitting sisters said, there is only one Perfect One. Don't drive yourself crazy with anxiety trying to be perfect. Relax and enjoy your craft within your comfort zone, until that magical day, which will come, when your comfort zone expands. Hope this helps you and good luck!


I love your attitude, everything in baby steps. After all it is supposed to be fun and relaxing. No knitting police in view. Have at it and enjoy.
Hugs and God bless


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

czechmate said:


> well honey you are doing it to yourself,but it's easier said that done.this is your free,quiet time to relax and let it flow,I have ripped out entire sweaters just after completion,it didn't fit or I just didn't like it......cup of Tea,glass of wine it's time to relax and make peace with yourself.it's ok to do whatever,correct,incorrect,give yourself permission to flub up.now do you feel better ?


This too, is great advice. Hugs


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

You must accept the fact that you will make mistakes in knitting no matter how long you have been knitting. Learn to fix the mistakes you can like a dropped stitch. Sometimes you just have to rip it out. Thats the life of a knitter. If you can't relax and enjoy it, maybe knitting isn't for you.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, give yourself permission to make booboos when you make the effort to broaden your horizons! You can bet that everybody here was there at one time - they sure didn't start out making exotic shawls. Who's to know how many times you frog a project? Only you. When you finally succeed, be proud and post "Wow I finally did it". And there's no rush either. Easy does it. Your nerves will diminish as time goes by.

I do recommend you use "search" at the top of the page and/or YouTube to learn how to utilize Lifelines. Even if you are not doing some fancy lace pattern but an easier one you want to try, use a Lifeline so if you made an error it won't be a total crash for you to frog back to the Lifeline. When you see that you just saved yourself hours of frogging you will be so proud of yourself!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Remember the knitter's proverb:

As ye knit, so shall ye rip.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


we've all been there, marylo, and still are occasionally - i would say to not work on your project when you are stressed - instead put 30-40 stitches on some needles and do a waste piece knitting the patterns that you don't feel confident about - just practice - when you feel good about it go back to your project - you will feel more relaxed -
the good thing about knitting is that you can always undo the bad part and redo it - not like brain surgery! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow! I've been nervous ove lots of things but never about knitting a new pattern. Do you look at knitting as a fun activity? I have two favorite sayings: 
1. Let not your heart be troubled.
2. Nothing(no thing) lasts forever.
I like to think about both of those ideas, as doing so makes worry disappear!

What is the worst that can happen if one makes a mistake in a knitting project? It may need to be ripped out, and begun again. So? Many mistakes in our lives fall into that category. The most serious of which is marriage, ( or these days NOT marrying when children arrive!) and even those scenarios have remedies.

I am trying to offer a way to soothe the tension.

I had to make a 1,000 mile round trip alone in an old car through wide areas of unpopulated country side to see my mother who suffered from serious illnesses.

This trip was necessary for months while Mother was in and out of hospitals and home care. I worried every minute of every mile on those first trips, about what could happen along the way, what could happen to mother before I arrived, what could happen if I were delayed in returning to my teaching job, etc. None of the things I worried about ever happened. I wasted a lot of time worrying, and worrying could not have changed anything that might have happened, which did not happen. I could have spent the time enjoying the trip. I finally learned to take tapes of audio books to listen to along the way, and to relax.

What ever you begin to knit is not going to significantly change the world around you, EXCEPT to maybe bring you some pleasure while you are making it, and possibly to the recipient of the gift (if it is for a gift). You are in control of the process, and it is OK to make a few mistakes. Making mistakes is how we learn. My college had a good motto: "We learn to do by doing." Works every time. Mistakes are teachable moments.

I wonder if you grew up with fairly perfectionist parents? Well, no one is grading you, or expecting perfection on a new undertaking now, are they?

I try to save the more challenging projects for a time when I do not expect to be interrupted, so I can focus on the details. I really don't think multi-tasking works well when beginning a new project. I expect to have to start over quite often on a new pattern. When working on a familiar pattern, lots of garter or stockinette work, etc, one can maybe watch TV, or listen to a radio talk show, or have a casual conversation, but not when beginning a new challenge.

Wow, sounds like a sermon, but I hope it is helpful. Best wishes, and try to "chill!" as the teens say.



marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Great responses all....but I have to ask..are you hearing a little voice in your head that says you can't succeed?....LOP THAT VOICE OFF YOUR DANCE CARD NOW....and do what you want...take it slow..remember there are so many simple patterns that are beautiful and fashionable....let a beautiful yarn and color speak for themselves....when you are ready to move on go on ravelry....look at the pattern, then look at the people who have made that pattern...you'll learn from them....look at the yarns they used...you'll like some, not others....and so it goes...you'll find your niche and soon you'll be happily knitting and frogging with the rest of us!!
julie


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

I, too, suffer from panic attacks, and you sound to me like that's what you are suffering. I loved the reply that said that perfection is highly over-rated, and I also love the reply that said to remember that there was only one perfect One. Those thoughts help. I really enjoy knitting. . .it helps me cope with panic. I hope that you can get there, too.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

You need to find a fun pattern. And don't sweat it! Try not to think so hard about what you are doing and (as Nike says) JUST DO IT!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

You need to find a fun pattern. And don't sweat it! Try not to think so hard about what you are doing and (as Nike says) JUST DO IT!


----------



## judyo (Feb 25, 2012)

Just remember, knitting has gotten you hundreds of friends from all parts of the globe who help. If you don't make mistakes you wouldn't feel the need to reach out to our knitting buddies. This in itself will make your heart warmed and slow down the beat. Think of the exercise to your hands and fingers---a good thing when one gets older and, knitting is a wonderful excuse to sit and watch television. So thank all the mistakes that come your way. 
There is no way you lose by making a mistake in knitting.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

If knitting was like surgery we would have to get it right every single time but.... oh happy day.... it's not. You don't get it right, you frog it and start again. Knitting is supposed to be fun. Take several deep breaths and don't tell yourself negative stuff when the knitting doesn't go like you hoped or imagined. Women tend to be so hard on themselves, it's really sad.
I have a friend who wanted to knit very badly. She learned it and realized that knitting made her angry. So angry that she wanted to jab at things with those needles. She gave up knitting and now is a most talented, artistic crocheter.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

Marylo12 -- you have been given so many good pieces of advice, I don't know whether to give additional. But I will give you my two cents. DON'T WORRY, BE HAPPY! There isn't one knitter in this great wide world who hasn't had to rip out maybe the whole items or maybe just a few stitches. We are only human. Like a number of said, just relax and when an error appears, FIX IT! THAT IS PART OF THE LEARNING PROCESS. I know once you relax and enjoy the project, the thought of making a mistake won't upset you. We have all been there and done that. Happy knitting, Marylo12.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to knit sweaters, would get stressed out, & now I just stick to the most relaxing, enjoyable projects which is afghans, dishcloths & potholders. When I pick up my knitting needles, I know it is RELAXATION time


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

My amazing Grandma who has been knitting for 70 years now (yes, 70 years!) just says, "Well, it's not going into the Smithsonian." I'm a perfectionist by nature and I find that motto helps me from freaking out over the smaller snafus I make (big ones usually get ripped out :0).


----------



## babang3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Im a beginner as well and when ever I see something a bit more complicated or it says intermediate I close the Book or shut the computer off.....I sympathize....


----------



## Catherine Ann (Sep 10, 2011)

I used to feel exactly the same about standing up & giving a presentation at work but eventually got over it and enjoyed it. Stick at it and I'm sure you will be able try more complicated things. I sometimes leave small mistakes in my knitting because it doesn't have to be perfect. After all - whose checking?


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip - I usually change projects, it helps me feel that I'm accomplishing something.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to ask, Sherry, in your avatar, the two cats sleeping on the barbecue, was the barbecue warm, and the day a bit chilly? Such a nice photo. Thanks for that.


SherryH said:


> I know everyone is telling you to just relax, and I know how difficult that is when you are so anxious. However,I beleive they're right. When you do start the harder project, have an easy standby project going also. That way when your nerves fray, you can go to the standby. Remind yourself that they are both just knitting.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

The first couple years of my knitting I spent a lot if time at my lys just knitting and when I made a mistake they helped me fix it. That help was wonderful. Now I take on any project knowing I can do most of it but should I need help, it's not far away. It's all about enjoying the journey....


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

The first couple years of my knitting I spent a lot if time at my lys just knitting and when I made a mistake they helped me fix it. That help was wonderful. Now I take on any project knowing I can do most of it but should I need help, it's not far away. It's all about enjoying the journey....


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

The difference from a beginner and an experienced knitter is that the beginner expects to make it perfect everytime. The experienced knitter knows they are going to make mistakes and checks the work often to make sure to catch the errors quickly. My brother is just starting to knit after retiring. He brought me out his knitting all upset by the mistakes he had made. I helped him rip it out and reknit the pattern. Now he knows how to rip that kind of error and how to redo the work. We all learn as we go how to rip out errors. Everyone encounters errors of some kind. Even if you are a fanatic about following the pattern, you will someday find a pattern with a typo that will drive you crazy. Relax and do the best you can. Accept that you will make errors and it is just part of doing a project to rip and redo. If the error is in the pattern directions, you may have to take the directions to a very experienced knitter (like at a knitting store) so they can figure out what to do to correct the typos. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Everyone makes mistakes. You just have to give yourself permission to do so knowing that you can fix your errors. When I was younger I made a cardigan for my best friend. Her birthday was March 17, Saint Patrick's Day, so I made a green, lace front sweater. When I was ready to sew it together I found I had made 2 left fronts. So, after whining and crying for a couple of days I ripped it out ( I had to go back to the very first row )and started over. Well, Carole loved it and that gave me a boost.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I was like this in the beginning too... but all you can do is do it! And if you don't do it right, what did you lose? Nothing. You gained practice, just pull out your yarn, and start again. There's no Knitting Police that will come and get ya' if you have to rip and frog. And we're always here for encouragement, and help through techniques you don't quite have the hang of.


----------



## swessel2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Before starting a project that is scary, try to make swatches of the different patterns. When you go to make the "real thing", the stitches will be familiar and not so scary. Just relax and have fun.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Go for it, Marylo!! Knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. If it's not, it's the wrong pattern!


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree, only God can do perfection. Relax and enjoy the process and if there is no knitting mistake that cannot be fixed!!!


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I would do simple projects that I am comfortable with and start 1 project that might cause me anxiety. I would use a lifeline and make myself work on this project a small time each day. OR I would just stick with simple projects I enjoyed not try to overcome knitting anxiety.
Cut yourself some slack and enjoy your life.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

when I am painting and I have that feeling I immediately put a big blob of paint right in the middle of the blank canvas and it goes right away. Just do it dear and you will soon forget about it


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd stick to easy stuff for awhile, until you feel like you're ready to move on. There are so many lovely, easy patterns out there, (like Lion Brand patterns).
You can feel successful, fulfilled, and relaxed. It feels meditative to me to knit something that takes little thought, and is useful, functional, and pretty. I've experienced great satisfaction knitting scarves, (with different stitch patterns), throws, baby blankets, and shawls.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep in mind, too, that as long as you don't cut anything, you can always rip-out; or sometimes it is quicker to start over. Don't know anyone who knits that has never made a mistake. I used to always rip-out no matter how far back I had to go. Now, if it's not really noticeable, I just say it's a 'one of a kind' and finish the project!  :-D


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Knit a phobic. Try asking yourself if you make a mistake, what is the worst outcome? Or see a therapist.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

First and foremost you have to stop and say to yourself..this is just string..and I am just making loops...and i can make as many mistakes as i want..because..it is not carved in stone! i can redo it as many times as i need to...and think like a boss..you are the boss of this project..take control and be the boss lol...you are the lord and master here not the needles or the string!


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Big Smile...:-D


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Mary,

If I never made a mistake in my knitting after all these years I'd know something was wrong with me. I pick back or otherwise fix errors every time I knit. Yes, you need to take a deep breath and remember that if the worst mistake you make is knitting something wrongly, you're doing pretty well. Just take on learning one thing at a time and knowing that it's only yarn and a little bit of your time. Only God is perfect, so an error or two means you're only human.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

just had an experience i was knitting a scarf with sashay yarn it had 2 long rips in the wool at the top where i was picking up so was able to pick it up a bit lower so i went on then another did same thing then there was a rip in the bottom part about a foot long and it couldn't be fixed i got so mad guess where it went yes in the garbage told myself never gonna knit scarves again today i went to my lys and yea u guessed it i bought some katia triana made one of those before they are georgeous didn't have trouble with that yarn before but never ever gonna buy sashay again it is garbage in my eyes if you can make yarn sell it at least check it before you make them into balls and put a label on them i am not the first to have trouble with this yarn and not gonna be the last all this just to say yea we get upset sweaty palms and nervous but we just can't stop we go back lol so enjoy yourself and make it fun


----------



## mamlady (Feb 19, 2012)

making mistakes is the best way to learn how to knit. years ago I had a friend who used to make us take apart old quilts she said in this way we could see how the other women who made these quilts cut and sewed them together you can learn alot from you mistakes so stop sweating the small stuff and remember we are all here knitting with you and thinking about you learning and creating something beautful


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, so here's my story. I just spend the last hour frogging a sleeve that I had knit half way up in the round using the two cable needle method. Because it was a cable worked with two colors, it took me about ten inches to make the decision that it just wasn't working. Did I want to take hemlock....YES, but I looked at it, shed a tear and pulled it off the needles and rewound the yarn to start again, knitting flat as the directions called for. Did I try something different? Yes. Did it work out, NO. Was it the end of the world, NO. I frogged it and moved it. Stuff happens and you learn!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

When I start getting those feelings I grab some "scrap yarn" and work the pattern until I feel comfortable enough to make the whole pattern. Sure I "rip out" a lot but it is easier to practice before beginning. I also do this when learning new patterns or stitches. I have many a "pot holder/trivet" made of my learning, especially when I use straight cotton yarn.

So relax ! and just enjoy!!!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a great suggestion


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

you aren't enjoying it at all.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

missvix61 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for the following?
> ...


I agree take a deep breath. Now that being said nothing is that serious. Of course we all want each completed project to be our best . Sometimes it is and sometimes itis not. What is the worst thing that will happen. Most of us have years of experience for me it is almost 50 years and I still will make mistakes. That is how we learn and grow. My words to you would be just relax and put the fear on the shelf.


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

You need to sign up for news letters from KNITFreedom. Liat teaches you that our mistakes are a GOOD thing, because we learn so much from them. She also teaches you how to fix all of them. Don't stress or you are not having fun, then it becomes a job. One you are probably not being paid for.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Are you stressed about anything else,menopausal?does it happen with other things,if so it maybe panic attacks,if not then just let go,yarn doesnt go off,or talk back,start something simple but a little challenging and relax,if you get it wrong its fine,that how you learn,will it matter in a years time?5 years time,the mistakes arent permanent but if you keep up the stress it will be harder to get rid of.You cam get all the help you need right here on KP,i ask all the time.


This was my thought, too. A couple of years ago I knew I was at a point where I needed (?) to expand my knitting skills (thinking knitting in the round, socks, lace, etc.) but I had so much stress in my life at that time I knew I couldn't do it. I ended up not knitting (I don't recommend it!) for a couple of years and then when my life was less stressful I went back to it and I'm enjoying learning the new things. You can do it! Like someone said, there is no knitting police!


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Marylo,
you have something in common with most of my students.
when you find yourself getting stressed about a new project, just ask yourself the following questions.

1. what will it cost you to make a mistake?
answer: nothing but a bit of yarn and a little time, but the benefits to you are enormous, we all learn by our mistakes, and personally, I look forward to making mistakes as I know I still have something to learn. When you get it right the second, third or more time, the feeling of achievement is so much more than getting it right the first time as you have persevered, and overcome a problem. So go ahead and if you have to FROG, TINK or unravel, these are all new skills you are adding to your arsenal.

2. Is anyone getting hurt by your making a mistake in your knitting?
answer: No, if you say yourself, see answer 1.

3. Do you think that you are the only one to make a mistake when learning a new skill?

So, look for a new project that will challenge your skills and have fun learning something different. Relax and enjoy yourself. 

I have a draw full of odds and sods of test pieces and mad experiments and one day i will find a use for them all.
regards
Dee 
:-D


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think you have gotten some good advice here. Don't be afraid to try, you will be surprised what you are capable of.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

What a good supportive reply!


Banyonhilda said:


> The first couple years of my knitting I spent a lot if time at my lys just knitting and when I made a mistake they helped me fix it. That help was wonderful. Now I take on any project knowing I can do most of it but should I need help, it's not far away. It's all about enjoying the journey....


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

As everyone has said, we all make knitting mistakes, and the only consequence is that we need to do it over.

What really struck me, though, is how many warm, positive, encouraging responses you've gotten. I've always believed that knitters are good people. These pages prove it.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I am learning too, and I have unpicked and redone, more than you can imagine. Large amounts of unpicking, but I keep on keeping on, and just relax, because it is for me and I have no one to beat me if I do it wrong. One of the things I fine useful is to use a sticky note to put under the row you are knitting, it makes things much easier. My ball of yarn keeps on getting smaller, then I unpick and it grows big again. Right now it is almost as big as when I started, but I will sort it out. I love a challenge. Seamus..


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I was the same way. I found knitting with others helped me to realize I was learning and really had already advance more than I thought I had. I still panic when I start, but just take your time and realize you can take it out and start over and not one will ever know...but you. And someday you will be able to help someone else learn to knit.

Good luck


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Never mind, as all the other knitters have said, we all make mistakes. I have been knitting for many many years and still make mistakes. Please don't feel stressed, just relax and take a deep breath and continue knitting. You will find that after a while some of the patterns will get simpler to do and you will wonder why you were getting stressed about. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


Sweetheart,i agree with all the kp family :thumbup: you just take a big breath in breath out and let yourself relax all will be ok


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


I feel exactly the same way, so I can be of no help to you. I'm so worried about failing that I can't even think of starting anything even mildly complicated. I tend to stick with the easy things. Is this something you only experience when knitting, or does it extend into other parts of your life? I find with myself, it does extend to other parts of my life. I only attempt to do things that I know I cannot fail. I've been getting help for my depression since 1996, and it has helped greatly, but still can't get over this one hurdle, my fear of failure....


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Are you stressed about anything else,menopausal?does it happen with other things,if so it maybe panic attacks,if not then just let go,yarn doesnt go off,or talk back,start something simple but a little challenging and relax,if you get it wrong its fine,that how you learn,will it matter in a years time?5 years time,the mistakes arent permanent but if you keep up the stress it will be harder to get rid of.You cam get all the help you need right here on KP,i ask all the time.


Menopause , and then anxiety . I love a challenge but i make heaps of mistakes even when my DH speaks to me im away of track.
But i wont give in !


----------



## chrissyvw (Aug 5, 2011)

You poor thing - I sympathise, though with me, I do more thinking than doing. However, that's finished now. I launch in and if I make a mistake - so what? It's easy to unpick and start again. Nobody gets hurt and it doesn't matter to anyone but you. If you accept that you might have to unpick a bit of work, then think what a lovely surprise it is when it all goes right and you don't have to. A hobby like ours is to enjoy. I hope this helps you to enjoy yours now. xx


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Billie B said:


> As everyone has said, we all make knitting mistakes, and the only consequence is that we need to do it over.
> 
> What really struck me, though, is how many warm, positive, encouraging responses you've gotten. I've always believed that knitters are good people. These pages prove it.


Yes it does. I have received so many wonderful, and loving suggestions. Some even mad me want to cry!
Thank you all!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Okay, so here's my story. I just spend the last hour frogging a sleeve that I had knit half way up in the round using the two cable needle method. Because it was a cable worked with two colors, it took me about ten inches to make the decision that it just wasn't working. Did I want to take hemlock....YES, but I looked at it, shed a tear and pulled it off the needles and rewound the yarn to start again, knitting flat as the directions called for. Did I try something different? Yes. Did it work out, NO. Was it the end of the world, NO. I frogged it and moved it. Stuff happens and you learn!


OMGosh .....you poor thing!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

gemk13 said:


> The difference from a beginner and an experienced knitter is that the beginner expects to make it perfect everytime. The experienced knitter knows they are going to make mistakes and checks the work often to make sure to catch the errors quickly. My brother is just starting to knit after retiring. He brought me out his knitting all upset by the mistakes he had made. I helped him rip it out and reknit the pattern. Now he knows how to rip that kind of error and how to redo the work. We all learn as we go how to rip out errors. Everyone encounters errors of some kind. Even if you are a fanatic about following the pattern, you will someday find a pattern with a typo that will drive you crazy. Relax and do the best you can. Accept that you will make errors and it is just part of doing a project to rip and redo. If the error is in the pattern directions, you may have to take the directions to a very experienced knitter (like at a knitting store) so they can figure out what to do to correct the typos. Don't be too hard on yourself.


How true about the beginner vs the expert!! 
Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mary Beth1 said:


> I read your post just after I ripped out an almost finished winter hat. Frustration is sitting in my knitting bag.
> It's good to read the other posts to know that I am not alone !


Yes it is!! You poor thing..... But as everyone has told me, You Can Do It!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

denisejh said:


> marylo12-Why don't you make a challenge for yourself. Make a knitting sampler afghan, lap blanket, or baby blanket. Pick out some nice yarn in colors you like-try to keep them all in the same weight and something washable. Go through knitting patterns and books (if you don't have many knitting books, go to the library or the knitting section of a local bookstore-take paper and pen with you) and find different stitches and stitch patterns you like. Work a bit with the yarn to see what gauge you would need and design 12" squares with the knitting stitches you found and liked (make test swatches to learn your gauges). Then, start knitting your squares. These will be small, very portable little projects that will teach you all about different stitches and techniques and if you make boo boos will be very easy to deal with. When you have as many squares as you want, sew them together and you'll have a beautiful afghan or blanket that you can be proud of and will have given yourself a project that taught you so much. As you progress through the squares you will learn how to just relax and enjoy the process-including the mistakes we all make and the repairs. Just relax and enjoy, love. Making mistakes and figuring how to fix them is the best teacher and what will make you a good knitter. If you start stressing, send another post here. We've got your back.


What a great idea! I think I'll start one today! 
Thanks..... Marylou


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

FrannyGrace said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stressed about anything else,menopausal?does it happen with other things,if so it maybe panic attacks,if not then just let go,yarn doesnt go off,or talk back,start something simple but a little challenging and relax,if you get it wrong its fine,that how you learn,will it matter in a years time?5 years time,the mistakes arent permanent but if you keep up the stress it will be harder to get rid of.You cam get all the help you need right here on KP,i ask all the time.
> ...


This is excellent advice. I wrote before and stand by what I said but also to have a supporting person would help. Otherwise, do something easy BUT something that you are very enthusiastic about. Did a friend have a baby - make a pretty little pair of booties (easy from sole up) with pretty yarn; do you have a small child - do an easy hat with some great kids yarn such as the color crayon yarn; do you have a friend who is sick - get the prettiest yarn and make a hat or scarf; look at yarns and find the one you love the best and make some easy scarf or hat for yourself. Enthusiasm is the key and will make you less nervous and more excited.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> FrannyGrace said:
> 
> 
> > juliacraftylady666 said:
> ...


Thanks for the great advice! My daughter loves what I knit so I just may do something for her now!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Remeber,with knitting, you can always rip it out and redo - not like ceramics or sculpture,where disasters cost, so relax and enkoy and if there's a knitting group near you, join it and you'll get lots of help and moral support  :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > FrannyGrace said:
> ...


Don't know how old your daughter is but cowls and wristwarmers are great, easy, and look nice. They are in style, too, so she will love them.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My daughter is 26 yrs.
Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin said:
> ...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Make a SWATCH with the new pattern or stitch. Once you make the swatch and get it down .... it will seem like an old stitch or pattern! Then you will overcome this.

Also check this site..... there are 2200 + new patterns... with directions.... look through and try some.... then you will feel experienced with new things! Look on the left side at the alphabet. click on the letter and it will show numerous patterns... check them out...

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/sweater_wheel.guest.cfm

ALSO, I get emails from www.new stitch a day.... sign up for that.... it shows how to do it...... ot go to YouTube and watch how different things are done.....

There is NOTHING WRONG WITH YOU! Enjoy the skills you have!

MaryAnn


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks:-D


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Stop worrying about the finished project and enjoy the process of making it. Make each project just a little more difficult then the last one. If you start to panic, go back and read all of the advice from this forum. There is plenty of it, all good!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I tell people I am the queen ripping out, that my my middle name is Ripit. I have been knitting for about 50 years off and on. I still don't attempt sweaters etc. I love learning new things so concentrate on small items like hats etc. and I have made a few baby blankets. I can concentrate on learning a new stitch or some other technique. I enjoy the process of knitting, many of my things are far from perfect but I still enjoy knitting and am pleased when I learn something new. Listen to all the others who have written, I admire the ones who do sweaters and love looking at their wonderful projects but my aim is to do what I can and enjoy what I can do.


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks - I'm not ready to give up, I enjoy nit too much. I just get frustrated when there are extra stitches at the end of the row :-O


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

This is an excellent reply to Marylo12 question. You said it all in a nutshell.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Recently I heard people having difficulty with a pattern which read so simply. I couldn't understand it. So I tried knitting it. For three wks all I did was rip. Extra 
stitches, pattern unclear etc. Several times I appealed to the tp for help or mentioned that I was having trouble with it. Everyone came forth with suggestions and alternate patterns, but I was determined to find out why this one did not work. Finally I sat down counted all the stitches necesary to complete the pattern and found that only a portion of the pattern had been counted in the CO of # of stitches. I sat down and counted each stitch, laid it out one by one and totaled all the stitiches. The designer had built in the failure. I am not inexperienced, but I had never encountered a pattern that so eluded me. Now I have it going. So persevere. Try some relaxation techniques like deep breathing and when things get tough lay it down
go back and read when you are fresh and relaxed. The challenge can be met. Swatches help. Having alternate projects also help. Try a blanket made of squares of all the stitch patterns you come across. This is how I learned and increased my repertoire. Marlark Marge.


----------



## titus2-13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have never had this experience. I have aways had someone to help me or answer a question. Besides it's not a life or death experience. Knitting should be relaxing. I am working on a lace shawl. It takes me 20 mins. to do one row but I enjoy seeing the shawl expand. When it becomes tedious, I switch to another project. Eventually it will get done!


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

The funny thing is, the women that helps me with my knitting sometimes, said this morning - the patter can't be right ... you keep having the same problem. Ask the yarn store where you got the pattern to check it out.

Would be strange if that were the case, I never thought of it.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow - you're great. I really appreciate your help, I'll try it.

:-D Vivian 123


----------



## donagale (May 24, 2011)

Think of it this way, if you make a mistake, rip it out and start over, and if you don't like it, rip it out and do something different. There's lots of times you will want to change your mind, so do it! It's not the end of the world, and not rocket science either. A hobby should be fun.


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

My grandson wants a green angora and sport yarn scarf, he's 11 and I don't want to disappoint him. If I can't work it out tomorrow at the knitting store I'll change the pattern.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to work w/a lady, an experienced knitter, & when she'd make a knitting mistake (not too blaring), she wouldn't fix it & would call it "her mark".


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

every time i try 2 knit i have to go back to mrs moskovits and learn how to cast on and then i cant even do the KNIT STITCH i did the same thing last time ... i dont know what is but i did that the last time i tried a week ago


marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


----------



## cefry (Mar 10, 2011)

when I have become frustrated with a project, I put it away for a while, and do something familiar. I promise, when you go back to it later, it will all fall into place and you will feel happy and confident. Good luck...


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OK, I can understand totally. I don't really get distraught or nervous, but I see a lot of patterns I would love to try - I've been knitting for years! However, I'm afraid I'll start something, and not be able to finish it. I don't have any knitting friends (in person, that is!) that could help me. I know at the local yarn shop, they won't help you with a pattern unless you buy the yarn there! Nice huh? So, I pick patterns I think I can conquer!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I totally understand you,saintxmom. I can imagine that it might be nice to have a knitting buddy. It would certaintly be great to have a person that you can bounce ideas off and likewise they would do the same.


----------



## gerrypris (Apr 21, 2011)

The only way we learn is to make mistakes. My mom always told me that if you make a mistake correct it. So I have made my share and then fixed them only to learn what I did wrong. Just keep trying and all of a sudden things will seem not so hard


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Any suggestions for the following?
> I have been knitting now for about a year and a half. Whenever I go to start something the least bit complicated I start sweating, I get anxious, my palms get sweaty...In other words I'm a nervous wreck. I'm so scared of making a mistake that I can't even THINK about doing the more complicated intermediate patterns. (I'd probably have a heart attack!) Even the more advanced easy patterns sends me off the deep end. I'd love to do patterns such as sweaters and those with DPNs, but I keep holding myself back. Has any of you ever experienced this before?


All this stress. U R making yourself a nervous wreck unnecessarily. Calm down. Everyone had to learn to do stitches, patterns, projects. Nobody was born doing expert knitting.
Follow these steps:
1. Take a deep breath or four.
2. Read the first thing in the pattern. It's usually Cast On ##Sts. Do that.
3. Read what comes next up to the first punctuation. Do that. Is it in parentheses to be done a certain number of times? Do that.
4. Following along, do each thing in the instructions as you come to it. DO NOT GO AHEAD.
5. Abbreviations: Patterns usually have an explation of the abbreviations used in the pattern at the end. There is also an explantion of special techniques [like C2R=Cross 2 right (making a cable)] with exact instructions on how to do it.
You may want to make a separate copy of the abbreviations and pattern stitches to keep handy while you work at first.
THERE IS NOTHING TO FEAR. You are not chiseling stone. If you do something wrong, you can tink [remove one stitch at a time], frog [remove a lot of stitches], or "go in the pond" [rip everything out and start over].
THERE ARE NO KNITTING POLICE WHO ARREST AND TORTURE KNITTERS; so you are safe.
Happy Knitting! :lol:


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear DSYNR,

Little photo accompanying your name is absolutely hysterical! Best, Bonnie


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

pulitz22 said:


> Dear DSYNR,
> 
> Little photo accompanying your name is absolutely hysterical! Best, Bonnie


 He got a belly laugh out of it, so I adopted it as my avatar. I don't remember where I got it. I think I "Bing-ed" free knitting cartoons.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Funny! My husband just belly-laughed too! You made our day. Bonnie


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

yes is sounds exactly like a panic attack. I used to get them until I went on meds, but I got them all the time. You just need to try and relax and take nice deep breaths and think to yourself I can do this.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

My Dear, read all this good advice. We all make mistakes and if you read all this wonderful info on this site you can learn so much. And look on the internet there are videos that show you how to do everything!!! I just made a scarf three times!!! I did not like it for various reasoms and "frog" I think is what it is called. And if you don't understand the instructions, just come here for help. they other thing I do sometimes is knit a dry run i.e. cast on a few stitches and practice the steps that I am not sure about. Relax, Girlfriend, have a glass of wine while you knit!!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know how old you are to know if you are premenapausal, but I understand stress a lot. Once I got premenapausal, I was sure I was going crazy. Now, I am better. I was always afraid of dpn, then one day, I thought, I am going to make a doll hat. Nice and small, won't take long, and I could throw out the project if I couldn't do it and it wouldn't be that much of a waste. Ends up, I love dpn.

There are a lot of things those symptoms go along with. But sometimes, just giving yourself permission to throw it away if you don't like it is a good thing. I always have to watch my pennies, and throwing things away, well, that is a hard one for me. Take it apart and reuse it has always been my motto. But with the dpn, I did take the "I'll just throw it away if I don't like it" approach, and then I wasn't so nervous about it. I love doing them. Doll hats, kids hats, people hats. I am now working on doll socks from a pattern someone submitted. I am on my third pair. Someone said it is a good way to use up scraps. They were right. I am going to need to make some more big socks so I can make some more doll socks. Just hang in there. Something fun is trying to find you.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

You're OK...I don't always find knitting relaxing, only when I'm doing something simple. But I love it! Today I was meeting a friend for lunch at a Panera Bread and these two ladies were at a table working on a ruffle scarf, one instructing the other and I couldn't stand it! I just had to go over there and make my apologies for disrupting and they were so nice! Just gave me a seat and talked about their knitting like we were old friends. Something about knitting binds us together!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for the following?
> ...


Great advice!


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

jobailey said:


> My Dear, read all this good advice. We all make mistakes and if you read all this wonderful info on this site you can learn so much. And look on the internet there are videos that show you how to do everything!!! I just made a scarf three times!!! I did not like it for various reasoms and "frog" I think is what it is called. And if you don't understand the instructions, just come here for help. they other thing I do sometimes is knit a dry run i.e. cast on a few stitches and practice the steps that I am not sure about. Relax, Girlfriend, have a glass of wine while you knit!!!


I don't really think anything is wrong with me..I am a new knitter and get frustrated. I then put the knitting down and go to a hooking project...that takes no talent at all. I just finished an owl picture hooked and made it a pillow for my granddaughter ...she loved it. Then today I went to the knitting store where the help is free and straightened out my scarf. I love Knitting Paradise - what a wonderful group of people. Thanks again Vivian123


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for the following?
> ...


Very well put.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Vivian, and welcome. What a nice photo!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Vivian! We are all in this together - we all work over the bumps in the road. Hang in there! :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been knitting for over thirty years and still make mistakes that I have to unravel. Experimenting and trying new things is how I became experienced. Time is infinite for knitting!


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL - will try to remember your words -or go back to them for encouragement


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you ...


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi There! Just want you to know most of us have been there! I put off trying to learn to knit until I was 59 and totally freaked out. Heck, I could fly an airplane but knit?, that was really frightening! My first year was nothing but ribbits but now, two years later, I have the confidence to laugh at my mistakes, rip them out and start again. Now I am having success but many times have to return to the self-help books on stitches or the free videos you can find on many sites. You are in the right place right now. All of your new friends are very happy to help you! You will most likely receive at least 500 responses to your letter. As we say, 'Been There, Suffered That!' Just hang in there!

Kenna


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks - I'm glad I stumbled onto the site- everyone is very helpful and supportive.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I suggest you find a knitting buddy that is a little more experienced, and plan knitting dates. 

Try to relax. Maybe try new stitches by making facecloths. 
That will help you practice new stitches...

Good Luck!


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

No need to worry, I go to my knit shop at least twice a week..they are very helpful..Tanks for the suggestion.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I ripped out the socks I casted-on 6 times because they had a purl row in the first row by the toe tips. I just couldn't get the knits on the first row. Then I decided there isn't any Knitting police & no one will see the toe tips on my socks. I finally left them with the purl sts in the first rows.
You really have to relax & either deicde that you will rip out the "mistake" or keep it and think of it as a design. Maybe you select projects that are too advanced? Sometimes I don't know if something is too advanced for me. I try it & if I can't do it, I rip it out & find a different pattern or use the yarn for something else. It took me 3-4 years to learn how to make socks. I don't like "set-in" shoulders, so I make dropped shoulders by knitting straight up. Sometimes I get real lazy & don't even knit my sleeves. I crochet them down from the top of the shoulder.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

You have received a very lot of positive thinking from our fabulous forem members. Stay n this site, you will be amazed what you will learn. 
KB


----------



## vivian123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Renee - I have thought of some things you've said but don't have enough courage to go on my own...your reply has helped. Thank you for your reply. Vivian123 

:wink: :wink:


----------

